# Identify the film from the production stills



## Guest

First:


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> First:


I presume we have to guess from which movie his comes?


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> First:


*Hatari* with John Wayne, though it's Red Buttons and Elsa Martinelli in the still. Where's the elephant?


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> *Hatari* with John Wayne, though it's Red Buttons and Elsa Martinelli in the still. Where's the elephant?


The elephant...in the room.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> I presume we have to guess from which movie his comes?


Yes, that's the general idea.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> *Hatari* with John Wayne, though it's Red Buttons and Elsa Martinelli in the still. Where's the elephant?


Got it!!

Here's another, then you post one:


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Got it!!
> 
> Here's another, then you post one:


Oh, I didn't know I had to post one...yikes.
Dana Andrews, Frederic March *The Best Years of Our Lives* - not sure about this one.


----------



## MAS

Here's my entry


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> View attachment 142008
> 
> 
> Here's my entry


Attachment invalid


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> Got it!!
> 
> Here's another, then you post one:


Where's the picture?


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Attachment invalid


Re-posted, thanks.


----------



## Rogerx

too easy this one.......
It started in Napels / Sophia Loren Clark Gable


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> too easy this one.......


The idea is to name the film, Rogerx


----------



## Rogerx

I just put in there...... I was busy searching a new one


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> too easy this one.......
> It started in Napels / Sophia Loren Clark Gable


Sorry, wrong guess!


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> Sorry, wrong guess!


No......I am sorry, I mixed up my new post with yours, I know it but, lets give others a try


----------



## Guest

The Barefoot Contessa?


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> The Barefoot Contessa?


Sorry, no MacLeod.


----------



## Phil loves classical

MAS said:


> View attachment 142010
> 
> 
> Here's my entry


Beat the Devil with Bogey and Lollobrigida


----------



## MAS

Phil loves classical said:


> Beat the Devil with Bogey and Lollobrigida


Well done, Phil loves classical! :tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical

MAS said:


> Well done, Phil loves classical! :tiphat:


I recognized Bogey, and I looked him up in Italy  Never watched the film. Also sort of recognized Gina.

How bout this one?


----------



## Jacck

Phil loves classical said:


> I recognized Bogey, and I looked him up in Italy  Never watched the film. Also sort of recognized Gina.
> 
> How bout this one?
> 
> View attachment 142033


The Deer Hunter
BTW, it is very easy to perform a google image search and identify the movies. It would be much better to make a screenshot from your own movie (that does not exist on the internet). But the game would be harder


----------



## Jacck

easy, if you have seen the movie


----------



## MAS

Jacck said:


> View attachment 142040
> 
> 
> easy, if you have seen the movie


*Dead Ringers* with Jeremy Irons, a remake of sorts of an old Bette Davis film. I never saw this one, though. Any good?


----------



## Jacck

MAS said:


> *Dead Ringers* with Jeremy Irons, a remake of sorts of an old Bette Davis film. I never saw this one, though. Any good?


yes, it is very memorable, which for me means good


----------



## Phil loves classical

Ya, the ending was pretty memorable. I have to watch it again.


----------



## MAS

Jacck said:


> yes, it is very memorable, which for me means good


Thanks, I'll seek it out. Maybe someone will post it on YouTube, or I can stream it on Netflix or Amazon Prime.


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> I just put in there...... I was busy searching a new one


I haven't see this film, and can't even hazard a guess! Anyone?


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> I haven't see this film, and can't even hazard a guess! Anyone?


This is a difficult one. It's Robin Williams, isn't it?


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> This is a difficult one. It's Robin Williams, isn't it?


No, I think the guy's Chinese. A pretty clever still, hiding half the guy's face!


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> No, I think the guy's Chinese. A pretty clever still, hiding half the guy's face!


Probably American Chinese, since he's wearing a wedding ring. But what is the film?


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Probably American Chinese, since he's wearing a wedding ring. But what is the film?


I don't know this film.


----------



## Guest

Mine are much easier:


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Mine are much easier:


*Les Enfants du Paradis*, right?


----------



## Guest

Correct. What an amazing film too!!


----------



## MAS

Here's a new one for y'all! What film is this still from?


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Here's a new one for y'all! What film is this still from?
> 
> View attachment 142065


Legend.

As for the still unidentified one, I identified it by cheating, so I'll not claim it.









Here's mine.


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Legend.
> Correct, that was fast.


----------



## MAS

View attachment 142067


Here's mine.[/QUOTE]

Targets? A guess.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Targets? A guess.


Yes! Legend wasn't too tricky - David Bennent has a distinctive face, especially with those pointy ears, and it's a favourite of mine.


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Yes! Legend wasn't too tricky - David Bennent has a distinctive face, especially with those pointy ears, and it's a favourite of mine.


I guess you had to like the film to remember Legend. I've loved it since I first saw it.


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> I haven't see this film, and can't even hazard a guess! Anyone?


It's from a very nasty movie from Pier Paolo Pasolini about Nazi's, I keep this pic for the task if I search for something.


----------



## Guest

I don't know the Pasolini film. Here's another of mine:


----------



## Jacck

Christabel said:


> I don't know the Pasolini film. Here's another of mine:


Plan 9 from Outer Space
one of the worst movies of all time :lol:


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> It's from a very nasty movie from Pier Paolo Pasolini about Nazi's, I keep this pic for the task if I search for something.


Are you talking about Salo?


----------



## Jacck

finally something that is not easy to cheat. It is surprisingly difficult to come up with a screenshot, that the google cannot identify. I tried several movies before (The Fifth Element, Dark City etc), but no matter what screenshot I took, google could find similar images. But not with this one. So a hint, the movie is an Italian comedy, and one of my most favorite ones. I saw it dozens of times as a child/young adult.


----------



## Jacck

I guess it is too difficult. The movie is relatively known here, but it might be completely unknown in other parts of the world. It might be known in the Netherlands, because much of the movie takes places in the Netherlands. The movie is The Diamond Peddlers (1976)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0073854/
the two guys were modeled after the more famous duo of Bud Spencer and Terrence Hill, though I found these two actually more funny

OK, so something easy to just pass the ball


----------



## Phil loves classical

Jacck said:


> I guess it is too difficult. The movie is relatively known here, but it might be completely unknown in other parts of the world. It might be known in the Netherlands, because much of the movie takes places in the Netherlands. The movie is The Diamond Peddlers (1976)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0073854/
> the two guys were modeled after the more famous duo of Bud Spencer and Terrence Hill, though I found these two actually more funny
> 
> OK, so something easy to just pass the ball


That was a funny movie. Dusk Til Dawn. How about this one (try without cheating)? I did the screenshot deal on a trailer for it.


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> Plan 9 from Outer Space
> one of the worst movies of all time :lol:


Good call, but if people are going to 'cheat' on Google then this exercise is futile. (Not suggesting you did.)


----------



## Guest

Phil loves classical said:


> That was a funny movie. Dusk Til Dawn. How about this one (try without cheating)? I did the screenshot deal on a trailer for it.
> 
> View attachment 142116


"Sommersby"? The film with Jody Foster.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Christabel said:


> "Sommersby"? The film with Jody Foster.


Nope. It's actually a more recent horror film. But the guy does look like it could be Richard Gere from the back.


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> Are you talking about Salo?


Yep, got it in one


----------



## Phil loves classical

Christabel said:


> "Sommersby"? The film with Jody Foster.



View attachment 142116


No contemporary horror fans? It's The Witch from 2015.


----------



## Guest

Phil loves classical said:


> No contemporary horror fans? It's The Witch from 2015.


Yes, but I'd gone to bed by the time you posted this!


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Yes, but I'd gone to bed by the time you posted this!


The Amish gave it away :lol::lol:


----------



## MAS

Identify which movie this still came from


----------



## Guest

"Come September"?


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> The Amish gave it away :lol::lol:


I was going to say "Witness" but didn't recognize that wagon!! I taught this film for final year English in high school.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "Come September"?


Very good, Christabel! I thought no one even knew the film.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Wow, you 2 guys have like an encyclopedic knowledge of film. I thought I watched a lot of film.


----------



## MAS

Phil loves classical said:


> Wow, you 2 guys have like an encyclopedic knowledge of film. I thought I watched a lot of film.


Phil lc, we're only as good as the films and genres we watched!


----------



## MAS

Here's a new one for youse


----------



## Guest

Phil loves classical said:


> Wow, you 2 guys have like an encyclopedic knowledge of film. I thought I watched a lot of film.


I've been watching films avidly since I was about 11. My very first experience of the cinema was when I was young child and saw "The King and I" in a local cinema. I do distinctly remember going to bed afterwards and being haunted by the 'Uncle Thomas' ballet but being absolutely riveted about cinema - so much so that I remained in a dreamy state about it until I was an adult. Thereafter I worked in television and had read a lot about cinema, which I continue to do - not just history but about 'the code', specific genres, technical elements such as lighting and cinematography and also biographies.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Here's a new one for youse
> 
> View attachment 142165


"Once Were Warriors"?


----------



## Guest

Another from me:


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "Once Were Warriors"?


Sorry, incorrect.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Another from me:


*The Lady Eve*, with Barbara Stanwick and Henry Fonda.


----------



## Phil loves classical

MAS said:


> *The Lady Eve*, with Barbara Stanwick and Henry Fonda.


Woulda thought Double Indemnity, which is the only film I know of Stanwyck besides Meet John Doe. Similar role to Double Indemnity?


----------



## Guest

MAS has got it!!!


----------



## MAS

Phil loves classical said:


> Woulda thought Double Indemnity, which is the only film I know of Stanwyck besides Meet John Doe. Similar role to Double Indemnity?


Not at all similar, it's a comedy in which she plays two roles. I actually just got this from Criterion.


----------



## MAS

Deleted post...


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> Here's a new one for youse
> 
> View attachment 142165


Hint: it's a French horror film.


----------



## Guest

Don't know any!!


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> Hint: it's a French horror film.


Well, it's been over 24 hrs.
The film is called *Le Pacte des Loups*, presented in the U.S. as *Brotherhood of the Wolf*. 
Sorry nobody knows it, it's a wonderfully atmospheric film.


----------



## MAS

This one, I hope, will be easier


----------



## Jacck

MAS said:


> Well, it's been over 24 hrs.
> The film is called *Le Pacte des Loups*, presented in the U.S. as *Brotherhood of the Wolf*.
> Sorry nobody knows it, it's a wonderfully atmospheric film.
> 
> View attachment 142253


I have seen the movie. Its pretty good. Though I did not remember it from the screenshot


----------



## MAS

Jacck said:


> I have seen the movie. Its pretty good. Though I did not remember it from the screenshot


I tried to pick a screenshot that was not immediately recognizable as some of the others would be. I succeeded too well!


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> I tried to pick a screenshot that was not immediately recognizable as some of the others would be. I succeeded too well!


I didn't have a clue with that one.


----------



## Guest

Hang on - we're getting out of sync - no one's got MAS's 'easier' one yet!


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Hang on - we're getting out of sync - no one's got MAS's 'easier' one yet!


Duplicate post.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Hang on - we're getting out of sync - no one's got MAS's 'easier' one yet!


I thought it had been sorted. Just put mine on the back-burner.


----------



## Jacck

MAS said:


> This one, I hope, will be easier
> 
> View attachment 142260


it looks like some scifi movie, but could be anything, from Star Wars to some more obscure movies such as Saturn 3 or Galaxy of Terror.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> I didn't have a clue with that one.


The Hamlet costume never mind Jack Benny, gives it away...*To Be Or Not To Be*


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> This one, I hope, will be easier
> 
> View attachment 142260


I'll give you a hint: the director is Terry Gilliam.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> I'll give you a hint: the director is Terry Gilliam.


"The Imaginarium...."? That's really the only one of his I know.


----------



## Jacck

MAS said:


> I'll give you a hint: the director is Terry Gilliam.


then Brazil
(I have seen 10 movies from Terry Gilliam, and my favorite is likely 12 Monkeys)


----------



## Jacck

this should not be too difficult


----------



## MAS

Jacck said:


> then Brazil
> (I have seen 10 movies from Terry Gilliam, and my favorite is likely 12 Monkeys)


Well done, Jack, *Brazil* is correct! I love The Adventures of Baron Munchausen. I have to get 12 Monkeys, one I've not seen yet!


----------



## Elvis

Jacck said:


> View attachment 142300
> 
> 
> this should not be too difficult


Patch Adams - Robin Wiliams

Note this was incorrect - much to my shame - but all will be well from this point forward.


----------



## Elvis

Good luck!

Clue - the most famous child star of the 1940's not named "Shirley Temple"

If too much time passes, feel free to just skip this one in order to keep the thread going.

I'm sending MAS the answer and he can do the reveal when the time comes.


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> Patch Adams - Robin Wiliams


No, *Awakenings*, I think!


----------



## Elvis

MAS said:


> No, *Awakenings*, I think!


You're right - my mistake - and my apologies - disregard the selection that I made.

I should have clicked on the photo to enlarge it.


----------



## Guest

Elvis said:


> View attachment 142307
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Clue - the most famous child star of the 1940's not named "Shirley Temple"
> 
> If too much time passes, feel free to just skip this one in order to keep the thread going.
> 
> I'm sending MAS the answer and he can do the reveal when the time comes.


Margaret O'Brien and the film, I think, is "Journey for Margaret" (W.S. Van ****, director)?


----------



## Elvis

Christabel said:


> Margaret O'Brien and the film, I think, is "Journey for Margaret" (W.S. Van ****, director)?


Superb - my compliments!

And once again, my apologies for posting an entry without verifying my answer.


----------



## MAS

I’m glad we have more players!


----------



## Guest

Elvis said:


> Superb - my compliments!
> 
> And once again, my apologies for posting an entry without verifying my answer.


O'Brien's major role was as "Tootie" in "*Meet Me in St. Louis*".


----------



## Guest




----------



## Elvis

Christabel said:


>


The Age of Innocence - 1993 - Winona Ryder


----------



## Elvis

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









One of the most famous extended battle scenes in all of filmdom.

Clue - line from the movie -

"Well, they've got a very good bass section, mind, but no top tenors, that's for sure."


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> View attachment 142312
> 
> 
> One of the most famous extended battle scenes in all of filmdom.
> 
> Clue - line from the movie -
> 
> "Well, they've got a very good bass section, mind, but no top tenors, that's for sure."


Looks like *Zulu* to me!


----------



## Guest

I'm betting it's "*Zulu*" as well (Cy Endfield, Director).


----------



## Guest

Well it's not *Zulu Dawn*! (The line belongs to *Zulu *and Ivor Emmanuel)


----------



## Elvis

MAS said:


> Looks like *Zulu* to me!


Correct! - Here's the clip of the clue (2:39 mark) - with the song "Men of Harlech" being sung in response to the chant - followed by one of the greatest extended battle scenes on film.


----------



## Elvis

MAS - just a suggestion but you might want to consider adding an amendment to your thread in which a new screenshot can be added after a correct guess and the passage of a certain number of hours - this way the game can be played on a fairly continuous basis without delays that can last 12 hours or so.

Just to keep the game going I'll add this one -









Clue - this iconic image plays a pivotal role in unmasking the infiltrator.

Note: if this is not cool with everyone then just skip it and resume the game with its existing rules and accept my apologies.


----------



## Guest

Stalag 17 .


----------



## Elvis

MacLeod said:


> Stalag 17 .


Excellent! ----------------------------------------


----------



## Guest

I'll let someone else take that one. Here's mine...


----------



## Elvis

I pulled the image from post 106 and will save it for the next time that it's my turn.

I know who the actor is - same initials for both first and last name.

I know that the letters of the cap stand for 'HM Revenue and Custom" but even after checking out the imdb database I remain as clueless now as I was then.

1950's British comedy - Which one? - Haven't a clue - way out of my wheelhouse.


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> MAS - just a suggestion but you might want to consider adding an amendment to your thread in which a new screenshot can be added after a correct guess and the passage of a certain number of hours - this way the game can be played on a fairly continuous basis without delays that can last 12 hours or so.
> 
> Just to keep the game going I'll add this one -
> 
> View attachment 142336
> 
> 
> Clue - this iconic image plays a pivotal role in unmasking the infiltrator.
> 
> Note: if this is not cool with everyone then just skip it and resume the game with its existing rules and accept my apologies.


Hi Elvis, this is *Christabel's* game. We need to take time zones into consideration, as well.


----------



## Elvis

MAS said:


> Hi Elvis, this is *Christabel's* game. We need to take time zones into consideration, as well.


My apologies, MAS - I thought it was you that was the thread-starter - but it is of course, Christabel's call and I didn't take into the account the differing time zones and so the game may, in fact, be better off the way that it is.

My thanks for the clarification!

Excellent game, Christabel, great fun, my compliments!


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> My apologies, MAS - I thought it was you that was the thread-starter - but it is of course, Christabel's call and I didn't take into the account the differing time zones and so the game may, in fact, be better off the way that it is.
> 
> My thanks for the clarification!
> 
> Excellent game, Christabel, great fun, my compliments!


No apologies necessary, Elvis.


----------



## Guest

McLeod, I'm absolutely stumped by your British image there. Don't even recognize the actor!! Is it "*I'm Alright, Jack*"?


----------



## Guest

Well here's a clue - the movie is a portmanteau ghost film from 1945, with stories about a Christmas party, a golfing rivalry, a ventriloquist's dummy and a haunted mirror.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Well here's a clue - the movie is a portmanteau ghost film from 1945, with stories about a Christmas party, a golfing rivalry, a ventriloquist's dummy and a haunted mirror.


"Dead of Night", though I'm not exactly a fan of this genre at all.


----------



## Guest

Mine is easy.


----------



## Elvis

Christabel said:


> Mine is easy.


Arsenic and Old Lace - Cary Grant - 1944 - Directed by Frank Capra


----------



## Elvis

----------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> "Dead of Night", though I'm not exactly a fan of this genre at all.


Yes. The actor is Miles Malleson, who plays the bus conductor/undertaker who troubles the central character with his, "Just room for one inside, sir"


----------



## Elvis

MacLeod said:


> I'll let someone else take that one. Here's mine...
> 
> View attachment 142346





MacLeod said:


> Yes. The actor is Miles Malleson, who plays the bus conductor/undertaker who troubles the central character with his, "Just room for one inside, sir"


What really through me off was what I thought was "HMRC" on the cap which I took to mean "Hisr Majesty's Revenue and Customs" but it apparently is a different acronym entirely. "HMBC"? - His Majesty's Bus Company? - :lol:

The Miles Malleson ID took a while as I had to wade through hundreds of photos of "British comedy stars" to find the one with the cap.

This was a tough one...


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> View attachment 142387
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------


*Captain Blood* would be my guess.


----------



## Elvis

MAS said:


> *Captain Blood* would be my guess.


The immortal Basil Rathbone in the 1935 film "Captain Blood" in his role as Levasseur.

Spectacular sword-fight with star Erroll Flynn -


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> The immortal Basil Rathbone in the 1935 film "Captain Blood" in his role as Levasseur.
> 
> Spectacular sword-fight with star Erroll Flynn -


Didn't they have a similar sword fight in *The Adventures of Robin Hood* (1938) along with Olivia de Havilland?


----------



## Elvis

MAS said:


> Didn't they have a similar sword fight in *The Adventures of Robin Hood* (1938) along with Olivia de Havilland?


Yes - I think you'll enjoy reading this article -

*Flynn & Rathbone - the perfect duelists*

https://thegreatbaz.wordpress.com/2013/07/14/dynamic-duos-blogathon-flynn-rathbone/


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> Yes - I think you'll enjoy reading this article -
> 
> *Flynn & Rathbone - the perfect duelists*
> 
> https://thegreatbaz.wordpress.com/2013/07/14/dynamic-duos-blogathon-flynn-rathbone/


Thanks, Elvis, I liked the article and the premise that Flynn and Rathbone had a bromance, even if just implicit. The staircase fight was indeed spectacular - parodied, I think in *The Princess Bride*'s many sword fights.


----------



## MAS

This one should be easy!


----------



## Elvis

MAS said:


> This one should be easy!
> 
> View attachment 142403


I'm going to guess "Jamaica Inn" - Maureen O'Hara - 1939

If I'm right - someone will need to take the next one as I have to leave - thanks!


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> I'm going to guess "Jamaica Inn" - Maureen O'Hara - 1939
> 
> If I'm right - someone will need to take the next one as I have to leave - thanks!


Right you are, Elvis!


----------



## MAS

Next one - which maybe easy


----------



## Guest

"The Out of Towners"?


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "The Out of Towners"?


Sorry, Christabel, incorrect.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Sorry, Christabel, incorrect.


"The Prisoner of Second Avenue"?


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "The Prisoner of Second Avenue"?


No, still incorrect


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> Next one - which maybe easy
> 
> View attachment 142407


If it helps, the leading lady is European!


----------



## Elvis

MAS said:


> Next one - which maybe easy
> 
> View attachment 142407


Good Neighbor Sam - 1964 - European actress - Romy Schneder


----------



## Elvis

Clue: this actor was nominated for an Academy Award for "Best Actor".

Note: click on the photo for a larger image.


----------



## Guest

Ann Baxter, Monty Woolley (so annoying), "*The Pied Piper*". WW2 drama.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Elvis

Christabel said:


>


The Blue Angel - Emil Jannings and Marlene Dietrich - 1930 -


----------



## Elvis

Click on photo to enlarge...


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> Good Neighbor Sam - 1964 - European actress - Romy Schneder


Sorry, incorrect Elvis!


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> View attachment 142438
> 
> 
> Click on photo to enlarge...


*The Unsinkable Molly Brown? *


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> Next one - which maybe easy
> 
> View attachment 142407


Since you've gone ahead without solving this one, *How to Murder Your Wife*, 1965.
His wife is *Virna Lisi*.


----------



## Elvis

MAS said:


> Since you've gone ahead without solving this one, *How to Murder Your Wife*, 1965.
> His wife is *Virna Lisi*.


Perhaps your photo may have been misidentified?

Here's a clip from "Good Neighbor Sam" with Lemmon wearing the black satin pajamas with multi-coloured circles -






It's "Good Neighbor Sam" and his wife is Romy Schneider.

I made the mistake of jumping the gun once and as a result I triple check my choices before proceeding with a new photo selection.


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> Perhaps your photo may have been misidentified?
> 
> Here's a clip from "Good Neighbor Sam" with Lemmon wearing the black satin pajamas with multi-coloured circles -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's "Good Neighbor Sam" and his wife is Romy Schneider.
> 
> I made the mistake of jumping the gun once and as a result I triple check my choices before proceeding with a new photo selection.


Definitely a mistake, sorry.
Apologies!


----------



## MAS

Deleted post .......


----------



## MAS

Here's my next one


----------



## Elvis

MAS said:


> Definitely a mistake, sorry.
> Apologies!


No apologies necessary - you were more than gracious with me when I made mine and I appreciated the kindness.


----------



## Guest

Elvis said:


> The Blue Angel - Emil Jannings and Marlene Dietrich - 1930 -


That film is 90 years old this year. Jannings (died 1950) was the greatest German actor, IMO. His role in "The Blue Angel" was absolutely devastating. Never been a fan of Dietrich (she's cold) but the film was Janning's and Director von Sternberg's as well.
That scene in the dressing room with the wind blowing the pages of the calendar to signal the passing of time.....inspired.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Here's my next one
> 
> View attachment 142450


John Gavin and an English actress on the left. I'm stumped.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> That film is 90 years old this year. Jannings (died 1950) was the greatest German actor, IMO. His role in "The Blue Angel" was absolutely devastating. Never been a fan of Dietrich (she's cold) but the film was Janning's and Director von Sternberg's as well.
> That scene in the dressing room with the wind blowing the pages of the calendar to signal the passing of time.....inspired.


Haven't seen that one in decades...Dietrich was perfect for this role. I agree with your take on the role and Jannings.


----------



## Guest

And "*The Blue Angel*" was made, shot for shot, in both German and English. Two for the price of one!! The German film industry had a very proud history prior to the rise of the Nazis, and it influenced world cinema greatly.

A restoration is available: I must have it!! The look of the thing is just glorious; I guess you either like monochrome artistry or you don't, is what it boils down to. Thank you Günther Rittau and fabulous production design.


----------



## Elvis

MAS said:


> Here's my next one
> 
> View attachment 142450


Back Street - John Gavin - 1961

That was kind of tricky, MAS - using a black and white still for a colour film - :lol:


----------



## Elvis

Next film -

View attachment 142452


-------------------------------------------------


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> Back Street - John Gavin - 1961
> 
> That was kind of tricky, MAS - using a black and white still for a colour film - :lol:


Didn't think of it that way, but if I showed the two protagonists, you'd instantly know the title! 
:lol:


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> Next film -
> 
> View attachment 142452
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------


I got an _invalid attachment_ notice


----------



## Elvis

Let's try this once more, shall we?

Next film -









Note: as I shall be on assignment my appearances may be somewhat sporadic due to issues with the remoteness of the location and phone reception


----------



## Guest

Elvis said:


> Let's try this once more, shall we?
> 
> Next film -
> 
> View attachment 142454
> 
> 
> Note: as I shall be on assignment my appearances may be somewhat sporadic due to issues with the remoteness of the location and phone reception


"Sullivan's Travels" (director Preston Sturges).


----------



## Guest

I know I'm right as that film is a favourite. This one is tangentially linked to that film:


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> I know I'm right as that film is a favourite. This one is tangentially linked to that film:


*Brother Where Art Thou*


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "Sullivan's Travels" (director Preston Sturges).


Dang, I couldn't remember the title!


----------



## MAS

Elvis said:


> Let's try this once more, shall we?
> 
> Next film -
> 
> View attachment 142454
> 
> 
> Note: as I shall be on assignment my appearances may be somewhat sporadic due to issues with the remoteness of the location and phone reception


Bon voyage, Elvis!


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> *Brother Where Art Thou*


Correct, but it's "Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?" (Coen Brothers and hilarious!!)


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> Correct, but it's "Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?" (Coen Brothers and hilarious!!)


(If we're being really picky, it's "O [etc]":tiphat:


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> (If we're being really picky, it's "O [etc]":tiphat:


I stand corrected!


----------



## MAS

My next one.....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> My next one.....
> 
> View attachment 142474


"The Fabulous Baker Boys"?


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "The Fabulous Baker Boys"?


Sorry, Christabel, no, but the star is right!


----------



## Guest

"The Witches of Eastwick" - a film directed by Australian Dr. George Miller (a medical doctor).


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "The Witches of Eastwick" - a film directed by Australian Dr. George Miller (a medical doctor).


Unfortunately still incorrect.


----------



## Guest

"Batman Returns". If not, I give up.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "Batman Returns". If not, I give up.


Her co-star was Rutger Hauer


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Her co-star was Rutger Hauer


Ladyhawke .


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Ladyhawke .


Right you are, MacLeod, one of my favorite films. Richard Donner, 1985


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Right you are, MacLeid, one of my favorite films. Richard Donner, 1985


I'd guessed it was a fantasy...but until you mentioned Hauer, I couldn't pin it down.


----------



## Guest

.......................


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> View attachment 142508
> 
> 
> .......................


"Wake of the Red Witch".


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Her co-star was Rutger Hauer


I've never heard of that actor.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> I've never heard of that actor.


He's the main male replicant in *Blade Runner*.


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> "Wake of the Red Witch".


No. Right star, wrong starlet. Directed by Cecil B DeMille no less.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> He's the main male replicant in *Blade Runner*.


Didn't see the film.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> No. Right star, wrong starlet. Directed by Cecil B DeMille no less.


"Reap the Wild Wind". Saw it absolutely decades ago. A minor Wayne film.


----------



## MAS

...............


----------



## pianozach

MAS said:


> He's the main male replicant in *Blade Runner*.





Christabel said:


> Didn't see the film.


*Blade Runner* is on almost every list of *100 films you must see before you die*.

Why? What Does It Mean to be Human?

I like both versions.

For different reasons.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> *Blade Runner* is on almost every list of *100 films you must see before you die*.
> 
> Why? What Does It Mean to be Human?
> 
> I like both versions.
> 
> For different reasons.


But Christabel did watch a minor Wayne movie :lol:


----------



## MAS

Hauer's final scene in *Blade Runner*


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> View attachment 142533
> 
> 
> ...............


Let's not lose sight of this, though.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Christabel said:


> Didn't see the film.


An obvious gap in your movies watched list. Also considered a top 10 in cinematography. But personally I don't get the hubbub about the movie.


----------



## MAS

Phil loves classical said:


> An obvious gap in your movies watched list. Also considered a top 10 in cinematography. But personally I don't get the hubbub about the movie.


The movie *Blade Runner* is considered a seminal work in SciFi movies and all subsequent movies of that genre owe something to it.


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> "Reap the Wild Wind". Saw it absolutely decades ago. A minor Wayne film.


Are we to choose only 'major' films? Or films we've seen recently? Any other rules...?


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Let's not lose sight of this, though.


Brother Sun, Sister Moon.


----------



## Guest

Phil loves classical said:


> An obvious gap in your movies watched list. Also considered a top 10 in cinematography. But personally I don't get the hubbub about the movie.


Oh yes, I've got 'gaps'. That film was on our teaching list for final year English students 16 years ago and I chose not to teach it as I don't like sci-fi as a genre (characters starchy, plots improbable, little but superficial character development). Instead I chose to teach my (Advanced) class Austen's novel "Emma". I like words - a good script - not technobabble and mechanical exchanges.

The English unit in question for "Bladerunner" was "Utopias and Dystopias". I chose "Transformations" - Jane Austen's "Emma" and Amy Heckerling's "Clueless" (a lovely little film).


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Are we to choose only 'major' films? Or films we've seen recently? Any other rules...?


No, I was only commenting on THAT particular film.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> But Christabel did watch a minor Wayne movie :lol:


There are very many wonderful texts (and music) which explore what it means to be human - if you're prepared to think about it. You could start with "Paradise Lost" if you'd like. Another would be Mary Shelley's "Frankenstein". *Great words and ideas*. How about "The Picture of Dorian Gray" - film and/or novelette?

Or for the film experience, "Metropolis". Great acting.

These are but a few of my 'gaps'.


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Brother Sun, Sister Moon.
> 
> *Brother Sun, Sister Moon* is correct.


----------



## MAS

View attachment 142545


*Casablanca*, looks like Rick's Café.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> There are very many wonderful texts (and music) which explore what it means to be human - if you're prepared to think about it. You could start with "Paradise Lost" if you'd like. Another would be Mary Shelley's "Frankenstein". *Great words and ideas*. How about "The Picture of Dorian Gray" - film and/or novelette?
> 
> Or for the film experience, "Metropolis". Great acting.
> 
> These are but a few of my 'gaps'.


@Christabel
Isn't *Metropolis* considered Science Fiction?
I wonder which films you've seen that gave you such distaste for the Science Fiction genre?


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> @Christabel
> Isn't *Metropolis* considered Science Fiction?
> I wonder which films you've seen that gave you such distaste for the Science Fiction genre?


Yes, "Metropolis" is considered science fiction but it has a very human element with strong social comment; real characterization and an exploration of the dichotomies of heart and hand. Let's say it's a very human film set in a science fiction genre. The performances were wonderful. There was also a small element of fantasy. Lang was exploring the same things which Chaplin did in "Modern Times" - the impact of industrialization on humanity and what it means to be human. Ergo, it didn't exist as 'speculative fiction' alone. SciFi meets fantasy meets humanity. That's why it's such a great film. I'm sure Brecht was suitably impressed.

It's the lack of humour in sci-fi which I find off-putting. The genre takes itself way too seriously. There are risible sci-fi films like "The Blob" (an excellent metaphor for today's world, BTW) and "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" which I laughed throughout. "The Day the Earth Stood Still"....and that silly language they used....bored me rigid. Anything along those lines which isn't based on some kind of characterization. Think of great film as similar to a piece of chamber music; the dialogue between the characters is all. No matter how wide the screen and epic the scope a great film can still have that 'chamber music'.

In my junior highschool classes I had to teach "Tomorrow When the War Began": a 'speculative fiction' novel by an Australian author, John Marsden. It bored me so badly that I confess I had to teach it while not having finished it. I cunningly suggested the students write an alternative ending to it!! I don't mind novels which are speculative, like those of George Orwell - but the film sci-fi genre is definitely not for me. That series of films for "Star Trek" are absolutely risible. And I don't mind confessing that the "Star Wars" films are definitely of no interest to me whatsoever.

Give me Sturges, Lubitsch, Mamoulian, Cukor, Hawks, Ford, Sturgess, Hitchcock, Coen Brothers, Powell, Lean, Reed, Mann, Pollack etc. any day.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> View attachment 142545
> 
> 
> *Casablanca*, looks like Rick's Café.


Except for the matronly woman sculling that drink.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Except for the matronly woman sculling that drink.


Are there no matronly women at Rick's?


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> View attachment 142545
> 
> 
> *Casablanca*, looks like Rick's Café.


Indeed it is.

"What watch?"
"Ten watch!"
"Such much!?"


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Indeed it is.
> 
> "What watch?"
> "Ten watch!"
> "Such much!?"


I love that!!!!


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> "Reap the Wild Wind". Saw it absolutely decades ago. A minor Wayne film.


Well, it was 4th top box office in the US in 1942 and won an Oscar, so not altogether minor.



Christabel said:


> Oh yes, I've got 'gaps'. That film was on our teaching list for final year English students 16 years ago and I chose not to teach it as *I don't like sci-fi as a genre (characters starchy, plots improbable, little but superficial character development).* Instead I chose to teach my (Advanced) class Austen's novel "Emma". I like words - a good script - not technobabble and mechanical exchanges.
> 
> The English unit in question for "Bladerunner" was "Utopias and Dystopias". I chose "Transformations" - Jane Austen's "Emma" and Amy Heckerling's "Clueless" (a lovely little film).


I think you're confused. Your list in parentheses can apply to movies of any genre, not just badly made sci-fi. If you want to crit the sci-fi movie genre, please do it on its own terms without confusing it with literature.

If you want to crit _Blade Runner_, do it having watched it. You'd hardly accept my judgement on _Clueless _if I hadn't seen it...would you?



Christabel said:


> There are very many wonderful texts (and music) which explore what it means to be human *- if you're prepared to think about it. You could start with "Paradise Lost" if you'd like.* Another would be Mary Shelley's "Frankenstein". Great words and ideas. How about "The Picture of Dorian Gray" - film and/or novelette?
> 
> Or for the film experience, "Metropolis". Great acting.
> 
> These are but a few of my 'gaps'.


I'm assuming you're addressing the general forum, not me in particular? (And anyway, it was pianozach who raised the issue about what it is to be human.)

_Metropolis _does _not _have great acting. In fact, there are few better examples of a sci-fi where acting and script are so subservient to the director's paucity of moral vision. The ending is risible ("Let's just shake on it, call it quits!" - should have been on the intertitles).



Christabel said:


> Give me Sturges, Lubitsch, Mamoulian, Cukor, Hawks, Ford, Sturgess, Hitchcock, Coen Brothers, Powell, Lean, Reed, Mann, Pollack etc. any day.


By all means, but Scott, Kubrick and Spielberg belong in there too.


----------



## MAS

******************** *your next challenge*.


----------



## pianozach

MAS said:


> He's the main male replicant in *Blade Runner*.





Christabel said:


> Oh yes, I've got 'gaps'. That film was on our teaching list for final year English students 16 years ago and I chose not to teach it as I don't like sci-fi as a genre (characters starchy, plots improbable, little but superficial character development). Instead I chose to teach my (Advanced) class Austen's novel "Emma". I like words - a good script - not technobabble and mechanical exchanges.
> 
> The English unit in question for "Bladerunner" was "Utopias and Dystopias". I chose "Transformations" - Jane Austen's "Emma" and Amy Heckerling's "Clueless" (a lovely little film).


While Blade Runner may look like a science fiction movie, like any successful sci-fi film, it's success isn't because it's sci-fi, it's because it's a story of humanity. Any reviewer can tell you that.

Sure, while it did present a vision of the future, it's just as much about considering the complex ways our choices and interactions affect our outlook, even our existence. Blade Runner is also a complex character study, and it operates on multiple dramatic and narrative levels.

And, surprisingly, it uses conventions of film noir. And one could make a case for it being in the "thriller" genre as well.

It's real legacy lies in the wider philosophical issues it explores.


----------



## pianozach

MAS said:


> He's the main male replicant in *Blade Runner*.





Christabel said:


> Yes, "Metropolis" is considered science fiction but it has a very human element with strong social comment; real characterization and an exploration of the dichotomies of heart and hand. Let's say it's a very human film set in a science fiction genre. The performances were wonderful. There was also a small element of fantasy. Lang was exploring the same things which Chaplin did in "Modern Times" - the impact of industrialization on humanity and what it means to be human. Ergo, it didn't exist as 'speculative fiction' alone. SciFi meets fantasy meets humanity. That's why it's such a great film. I'm sure Brecht was suitably impressed.
> 
> It's the lack of humour in sci-fi which I find off-putting. The genre takes itself way too seriously. There are risible sci-fi films like "The Blob" (an excellent metaphor for today's world, BTW) and "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" which I laughed throughout. "The Day the Earth Stood Still"....and that silly language they used....bored me rigid. Anything along those lines which isn't based on some kind of characterization. Think of great film as similar to a piece of chamber music; the dialogue between the characters is all. No matter how wide the screen and epic the scope a great film can still have that 'chamber music'.
> 
> In my junior highschool classes I had to teach "Tomorrow When the War Began": a 'speculative fiction' novel by an Australian author, John Marsden. It bored me so badly that I confess I had to teach it while not having finished it. I cunningly suggested the students write an alternative ending to it!! I don't mind novels which are speculative, like those of George Orwell - but the film sci-fi genre is definitely not for me. That series of films for "Star Trek" are absolutely risible. And I don't mind confessing that the "Star Wars" films are definitely of no interest to me whatsoever.
> 
> Give me Sturges, Lubitsch, Mamoulian, Cukor, Hawks, Ford, Sturgess, Hitchcock, Coen Brothers, Powell, Lean, Reed, Mann, Pollack etc. any day.


You DO realize that *Metropolis* and *Blade Runner* share a common theme?

This

_". . . considered science fiction but it has a very human element with strong social comment; real characterization and an exploration of the dichotomies of heart and hand. Let's say it's a very human film set in a science fiction genre. The performances were wonderful. There was also a small element of fantasy. Lang was exploring the same things which Chaplin did in "Modern Times" - the impact of industrialization on humanity and what it means to be human. Ergo, it didn't exist as 'speculative fiction' alone. SciFi meets fantasy meets humanity. That's why it's such a great film. I'm sure Brecht was suitably impressed."_

. . . . sounds like an analysis of *Blade Runner*.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> You DO realize that *Metropolis* and *Blade Runner* share a common theme?
> 
> This
> 
> _". . . considered science fiction but it has a very human element with strong social comment; real characterization and an exploration of the dichotomies of heart and hand. Let's say it's a very human film set in a science fiction genre. The performances were wonderful. There was also a small element of fantasy. Lang was exploring the same things which Chaplin did in "Modern Times" - the impact of industrialization on humanity and what it means to be human. Ergo, it didn't exist as 'speculative fiction' alone. SciFi meets fantasy meets humanity. That's why it's such a great film. I'm sure Brecht was suitably impressed."_
> 
> . . . . sounds like an analysis of *Blade Runner*.


This is irrelevant to me because one is an engaging film (for me) and the other gibberish spoken by people with perennial po-faces and the weight of the world on their backs. No contest. Sorry, but "replicants"....pass. Seen all this before with "The Invasion of the Body Snatchers". What was funny then is just passe now.

These films may well have common themes: I'm sure there are even similarities with "Lawrence of Arabia" if you want to score points. But I don't like the kind of films such as "Blade Runner" or any of the modern CGI stuff. My teaching colleagues used to wax lyrical about it. They all read Harry Potter too, and one time I went with them to see one of these staggeringly boring films. Nothing can ever compensate for stunning dialogue and great characterization. One tiny example in a firmament of cinematic wonder: the final scene in Africa when Karen is leaving via train in "Out of Africa". Her servant says, "Your name is Karen". It's the look on his face when he says it.

But I get that "Blade Runner" floats your boat and that of many thousands of others.


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> the other gibberish spoken by people with perennial po-faces and the weight of the world on their backs. No contest.


But...you haven't seen it.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> While Blade Runner may look like a science fiction movie, like any successful sci-fi film, it's success isn't because it's sci-fi, it's because it's a story of humanity. Any reviewer can tell you that.
> 
> Sure, while it did present a vision of the future, it's just as much about considering the complex ways our choices and interactions affect our outlook, even our existence. Blade Runner is also a complex character study, and it operates on multiple dramatic and narrative levels.
> 
> And, surprisingly, it uses conventions of film noir. And one could make a case for it being in the "thriller" genre as well.
> 
> It's real legacy lies in the wider philosophical issues it explores.


That may well be the case, but I found it completely washed over me leaving me without a scintilla of engagement, passion or mental impression. Virtually all films are a 'story about humanity'. That is certainly not new. Since films are populated by humans it stands to reason that they're about 'humanity'. It's a redundant and needlessly pompous moniker, IMO. And I'd be surprised if it wasn't influenced by film genres which went before it, such as film noir or thriller. So, if "*Blade Runner*" isn't a film about sci-fi then it's failed on alternate metrics, in my opinion. In fact, I'd nearly say it's derivative: one scene reminded me of Fred Astaire in "*The Bandwagon*" looking for the 'girl' in the "The Girl Hunt Ballet": even the dialogue was similar.

"Les Enfants du Paradis" is about humanity as is "La Grande Illusion". The people have to speak to each other, instead of wearing the livery of dread and the weight of ages on their backs so ostentatiously. When I look at space stations and so forth I start to doze.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Are there no matronly women at Rick's?


No. Have a look.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> But...you haven't seen it.


I've seen *enough of it* and made enough attempts to sit through it, god knows. But I haven't watched the whole film.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Well, it was 4th top box office in the US in 1942 and won an Oscar, so not altogether minor.
> 
> I think you're confused. Your list in parentheses can apply to movies of any genre, not just badly made sci-fi. If you want to crit the sci-fi movie genre, please do it on its own terms without confusing it with literature.
> 
> If you want to crit _Blade Runner_, do it having watched it. You'd hardly accept my judgement on _Clueless _if I hadn't seen it...would you?
> 
> I'm assuming you're addressing the general forum, not me in particular? (And anyway, it was pianozach who raised the issue about what it is to be human.)
> 
> _Metropolis _does _not _have great acting. In fact, there are few better examples of a sci-fi where acting and script are so subservient to the director's paucity of moral vision. The ending is risible ("Let's just shake on it, call it quits!" - should have been on the intertitles).
> 
> By all means, but Scott, Kubrick and Spielberg belong in there too.


That sounds like an order!! There's more than the slight fragrance of condescension in your comments.

You are absolutely wrong about acting in "Metropolis". Do look closely, particularly at the scene between father and son. They relied totally on body language to tell their feelings and story and they do it magnificently, as Keaton did in his masterpiece "The General". It's a very discrete art, acting for silent film. Perhaps you've not seen enough of them. Go and look at Chaney's astonishing performances. A "paucity of moral vision" in "Metropolis" sounds so terribly pompous.

For me, a film like "Blade Runner" is yet another American excursion into saving the world like 'Independence Day'. They certainly go about everything with an earnestness suggestive of, er, exceptionalism. You just didn't get that in earlier decades in film, when there was a lightness of touch in general and a tendency not to take oneself overly seriously. Sci-fi films of the 1950s revealed people who were vulnerable to the new experience - not kick-butt arrogant about how they were going to fix it!! I guess they got too smart, too earnest and way too self-assured for me to take them seriously.

And one can compare film and literature, especially in light of the huge number of literary adaptations which made it onto film.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> View attachment 142555
> 
> 
> ******************** *your next challenge*.


Juliet Binoche? It's a tough one.


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> That sounds like an order!! There's more than the slight fragrance of condescension in your comments.
> 
> You are absolutely wrong about acting in "Metropolis". Do look closely, particularly at the scene between father and son. They relied totally on body language to tell their feelings and story and they do it magnificently, as Keaton did in his masterpiece "The General". It's a very discrete art, acting for silent film. * Perhaps you've not seen enough of them. Go and look at Chaney's astonishing performances. *A "paucity of moral vision" in "Metropolis" sounds so terribly pompous.
> 
> For me, a film like "Blade Runner" is yet another American excursion into saving the world like 'Independence Day'. They certainly go about everything with an earnestness suggestive of, er, exceptionalism. *You just didn't get that in earlier decades in film, when there was a lightness of touch in general and a tendency not to take oneself overly seriously*. Sci-fi films of the 1950s revealed people who were vulnerable to the new experience - not kick-butt arrogant about how they were going to fix it!! I guess they got too smart, too earnest and way too self-assured for me to take them seriously.
> 
> *And one can compare film and literature*, especially in light of the huge number of literary adaptations which made it onto film.


Looks like condescension is catching. :lol: And don't get me started on Chaney. He was pants too.

DW Griffiths made a career in earnest and pompous.

Well, yes, of course you _can _compare film with literature. Butnot if we're talking about movies and comparing genres.



Christabel said:


> No. Have a look.


Well, either that's not Rick's, or the woman 'sculling' as you put it is not matronly...or....



Christabel said:


> Didn't see the film.





Christabel said:


> I've seen *enough of it* and made enough attempts to sit through it, god knows. But I haven't watched the whole film.


Will the real Christabel please stand up.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> No. Have a look.







Here's a look for you (from *Casablanca*).


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Juliet Binoche? It's a tough one.


Not Binoche, sorry!


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> That sounds like an order!! There's more than the slight fragrance of condescension in your comments.
> 
> You are absolutely wrong about acting in "Metropolis". Do look closely, particularly at the scene between father and son. They relied totally on body language to tell their feelings and story and they do it magnificently, as Keaton did in his masterpiece "The General". It's a very discrete art, acting for silent film. Perhaps you've not seen enough of them. Go and look at Chaney's astonishing performances. A "paucity of moral vision" in "Metropolis" sounds so terribly pompous.
> 
> For me, a film like "Blade Runner" is yet another American excursion into saving the world like 'Independence Day'. They certainly go about everything with an earnestness suggestive of, er, exceptionalism. You just didn't get that in earlier decades in film, when there was a lightness of touch in general and a tendency not to take oneself overly seriously. Sci-fi films of the 1950s revealed people who were vulnerable to the new experience - not kick-butt arrogant about how they were going to fix it!! I guess they got too smart, too earnest and way too self-assured for me to take them seriously.
> 
> And one can compare film and literature, especially in light of the huge number of literary adaptations which made it onto film.


I suppose your mind is made up, immutable, on modern scifi films! I suppose we won't see you at the new *Dune* movie :lol:


----------



## mikeh375

MAS said:


> I suppose your mind is made up, immutable, on modern scifi films! I suppose we won't see you at the new *Dune* movie :lol:


I found a deluxe special edition DVD in a charity shop of Dune, complete with booklet for £1 and thought why not. I watched about 30 mins of it and realised the reason as to why not. The original hasn't aged well imo.
I wonder if you've seen 'Interstellar' Christabel. A much more intellectually satisfying sci-fi than Bladerunner for me, although I don't mind Bladerunner 1+2. Likewise 'Arrival', another well made movie with time travel conundrums. Both very well acted too.


----------



## MAS

mikeh375 said:


> I found a deluxe special edition DVD in a charity shop of Dune, complete with booklet for £1 and thought why not. I watched about 30 mins of it and realised the reason as to why not. The original hasn't aged well imo.
> I wonder if you've seen 'Interstellar' Christabel. A much more intellectually satisfying sci-fi than Bladerunner for me, although I don't mind Bladerunner 1+2. Likewise 'Arrival', another well made movie with time travel conundrums. Both very well acted too.


The problem with the David Lynch version of *Dune* is it's too condensed. The general public (non-Dune fans) were not steeped in the Dune Universe, so did not understand much of what was going on. Not enough exposition, a confused script; it really needed to be a mini-series.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> I suppose your mind is made up, immutable, on modern scifi films! I suppose we won't see you at the new *Dune* movie :lol:


Yes, that's the case. Though I did absolutely love the TV series "Lost in Space" - it was jam-packed full of humour!!


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Here's a look for you (from *Casablanca*).


Good old S.Z. Sakall!! The Jews were safer in "Casablanca"!! They'll 'get along beautifully in America'. I missed this scene altogether. The film isn't a favourite for me either.


----------



## Phil loves classical

MAS said:


> View attachment 142555
> 
> 
> ******************** *your next challenge*.


Laura? Rebecca?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Christabel said:


> That sounds like an order!! There's more than the slight fragrance of condescension in your comments.
> 
> You are absolutely wrong about acting in "Metropolis". Do look closely, particularly at the scene between father and son. They relied totally on body language to tell their feelings and story and they do it magnificently, as Keaton did in his masterpiece "The General". It's a very discrete art, acting for silent film. Perhaps you've not seen enough of them. Go and look at Chaney's astonishing performances. A "paucity of moral vision" in "Metropolis" sounds so terribly pompous.
> 
> For me, a film like "Blade Runner" is yet another American excursion into saving the world like 'Independence Day'. They certainly go about everything with an earnestness suggestive of, er, exceptionalism. You just didn't get that in earlier decades in film, when there was a lightness of touch in general and a tendency not to take oneself overly seriously. Sci-fi films of the 1950s revealed people who were vulnerable to the new experience - not kick-butt arrogant about how they were going to fix it!! I guess they got too smart, too earnest and way too self-assured for me to take them seriously.
> 
> And one can compare film and literature, especially in light of the huge number of literary adaptations which made it onto film.


Ever watch the original Solaris by Tarkovsky? He made that in response to 2001, which he found cold. I found it to have some pretty hefty emotional implications. I thought the George Clooney remake also pretty interesting.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Looks like condescension is catching. :lol: And don't get me started on Chaney. He was pants too.
> 
> DW Griffiths made a career in earnest and pompous.
> 
> Well, yes, of course you _can _compare film with literature. But not if we're talking about movies and comparing genres.
> 
> Well, either that's not Rick's, or the woman 'sculling' as you put it is not matronly...or....
> 
> Will the real Christabel please stand up.


I don't engage in discussion with trolls. It upsets you when somebody else has a different point of view and this is in evidence in many of your posts here on TC.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Yes, that's the case. Though I did absolutely love the TV series "Lost in Space" - it was jam-packed full of humour!!


The old version ("Danger, Will Robinson!") - 1965, or the new one - 2018?


----------



## Guest

Phil loves classical said:


> Ever watch the original Solaris by Tarkovsky? He made that in response to 2001, which he found cold. I found it to have some pretty hefty emotional implications. I thought the George Clooney remake also pretty interesting.


I would totally agree with Tarkovsky on "*2001*". I fell asleep half way through it. I haven't seen 'Solaris' because I just won't watch this genre of film for the reasons I stated earlier - but I get it that people like all that. If the film has emotional implications that would be an excellent development in a genre which doesn't engage. For me, it's all about dialogue and characterization. It would be like "Lawrence of Arabia" concentrating on the desert and how to get out of it rather than his interactions with Ali and the other characters. Something like that.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> The old version ("Danger, Will Robinson!) - 1965, or the new one - 2018?


The old versions with the incredibly funny Dr. Zachary Smith!! His "bubble-headed booby" was pure gold. Other insults of his were the stuff of hilarity. I'm wary of remakes in general.


----------



## MAS

Phil loves classical said:


> Laura? Rebecca?


Neither *Laura* nor *Rebecca*, sorry. Later than that.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Neither *Laura* nor *Rebecca*, sorry. Later than that.


Well you've got me stumped.

As for _Dune_, I recall that complaint (that it was too difficult to follow) being aired by Barry Norman at the time. My wife and I had no trouble following it, and neither of us had read the books.

However, I can see how the stylised dialogue, slow delivery and mysticism might have put some people off. My sons are both fans and are gagging to see the new one - and they've not read the books either.



Christabel said:


> [unnecessary insult] It upsets you when somebody else has a different point of view and this is in evidence in many of your posts here on TC.


Quite the opposite, actually. I enjoy it when I find someone who has a different point of view than me: it's one of the reasons I bother coming here.

But note that it takes (at least) two to have a different point of view.


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> Neither *Laura* nor *Rebecca*, sorry. Later than that.


The movie is *La Dolce Vita*, Federico Fellini, 1960


----------



## MAS

@MacLeod,
I was mad about the *Dune* books and sympathized with those who went to the Lynch movie "blind," which included my boyfriend and my friend's wife at the première.

If you understood the movie without knowing the books, good for you! I admire your sons for their good taste :lol: and hope they get to see the Villeneuve one in a properly equipped movie theater, or one of those drive-in places.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> @MacLeod,
> I was mad about the *Dune* books and sympathized with those who went to the Lynch movie "blind," which included my boyfriend and my friend's wife at the première.
> 
> If you understood the movie without knowing the books, good for you! I admire your sons for their good taste :lol: and hope they get to see the Villeneuve one in a properly equipped movie theater, or one of those drive-in places.


Ah, well, their good taste is all down to their film-mad father of course . Thanks.

Assuming it comes out in Imax cinemas, we might try to go and see it together, though that will mean at least two of us travelling around 150 miles to join together at a convenient venue. I'm sure it'll be worth it.


----------



## mikeh375

Re Dune. For me it was what I saw as awful acting and sets that turned me off. That and the sort of dated effects that don't seem to do well compared to the believable CGI era where we are easily deluded into thinking things are real. I do look forward to the remake and hope the story is given some credibility in translation.
You're braver than me MacL, I wont be going to a cinema any time soon....


----------



## Guest

mikeh375 said:


> Re Dune. For me it was what I saw as awful acting and sets that turned me off. That and the sort of dated effects that don't seem to do well compared to the believable CGI era where we are easily deluded into thinking things are real. I do look forward to the remake and hope the story is given some credibility in translation.
> You're braver than me MacL, I wont be going to a cinema any time soon....


Well, I'm not going to see _Tenet_, I don't think, though I like Nolan's movies. I'm hoping that come December, things might be a little more settled. [fingers crossed emoji]

You're right that effects in old films can look dated - and in the case of _Dune_, they didn't even quite pull them off at the time, especially the worms. Yet CGI overused (have you seen the trailer for _Raised By Wolves_?) can be just as distracting for me.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> The movie is *La Dolce Vita*, Federico Fellini, 1960


I worked in television (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) in the 1970s for a director who worked with Fellini in the 1950s. He came from Milan and had plenty of stories - all of them very funny. Some about film and others about the ship journey out to Australia to work on a public affairs program for the ABC. His Italian friends in Australia were all the bosses of large corporations and some headed up the Australian offices of Fiat, Flotta Lauro shipping line, Alfa Romeo and such Italian companies. We went one evening to a dinner party - in an apartment on the shores of Sydney harbour - and all of these people were to be there. I was hoping for more stories about Fellini and life in Italy but was nervous because of the high-flying corporate types who were coming.

No need. It was the funniest, most hilarious night of my life (me and the spouse). They were warm-hearted, gregarious and full of gags and stories about their exploits in business and those of some of their friends. Hair-raising!!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Overall as a movie experience, I really liked Lynch's version of Dune. I liked the surreal effects (a trademark of Lynch), the escapism, and the SANDWORMS. The image of the 3 sandworms hovering above Kyle McLaughlan (Paul Maud'dib: great name), not attacking: MAJESTIC! The blood from his eyes when he took the elixir or whatever of Truth. The rain (even though Herbert didn't approve of it). It's those individual images/sequences I watch it for. The script translates pretty bad, with the thought voice-overs, but is not the reason I watch the film.


----------



## MAS

Next challenge!


----------



## Guest

"The Canterville Ghost"?


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "The Canterville Ghost"?


No, sorry Christabel.


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> View attachment 142631
> 
> 
> Next challenge!


If it helps, one of those kids grows up to be the character played by Kirk Douglas!


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> If it helps, one of those kids grows up to be the character played by Kirk Douglas!


Well, neither of them look like Van Gogh or Spartacus!


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> View attachment 142631
> 
> 
> Next challenge!


The movie is *The Strange Love of Martha Ivers*, with Barbara Stanwick, Kirk Douglas, Van Heflin, directed by Lewis Milestone, 1946.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> The movie is *The Strange Love of Martha Ivers*, with Barbara Stanwick, Kirk Douglas, Van Heflin, directed by Lewis Milestone, 1946.


I really enjoyed this film when I saw it years ago; an old-time potboiler with murder, mayhem etc.


----------



## MAS

....................


----------



## Guest

Birdy .


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Birdy .


That was quick! Correct!


----------



## MAS

I was hoping someone else would post another still, but here go I!


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> View attachment 142732
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone else would post another still, but here go I!


"*A Place in the Sun*", directed by George Stevens and also starring Monty Clift. Or it could be "*Elephant Walk*": a ball of cheese (where she wears the same style of dress) directed by William Dieterle.

I cannot continue with the quiz for the moment because of an unfolding family emergency of horrendous proportions.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "*A Place in the Sun*", directed by George Stevens and also starring Monty Clift. Or it could be "*Elephant Walk*": a ball of cheese (where she wears the same style of dress) directed by William Dieterle.
> 
> I cannot continue with the quiz for the moment because of an unfolding family emergency of horrendous proportions.


*Elephant Walk* is correct. I hope you family emergency gets resolved quicky!


----------



## Phil loves classical

I got one, in Christabel's absence. it's the rare chance I'll get, since I haven't seen over 60-70% of the movies in this thread.


----------



## MAS

Phil loves classical said:


> I got one, in Christabel's absence. it's the rare chance I'll get, since I haven't seen over 60-70% of the movies in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 142734


I'll guess *Shane* or *The Proud Rebel*


----------



## Phil loves classical

^ Nope, neither.


----------



## Guest

Sorry - couldn't post one last night.

I know it's Alan Ladd - but I haven't even seen _Shane_, so I'm no help on this one.

If no-one objects, we can have two at the same time. Here's mine...what I actually assumed was intended by 'production still'...


----------



## Mifek

Phil loves classical said:


> I got one, in Christabel's absence. it's the rare chance I'll get, since I haven't seen over 60-70% of the movies in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 142734


Whispering Smith


----------



## Mifek

MacLeod said:


> View attachment 142741


I guess this is Nolan filming Interstellar.


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> I guess this is Nolan filming Interstellar.


Yes. That grey ash the giveaway :lol:


----------



## Mifek

A classic movie from early 1940s.


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> A classic movie from early 1940s.
> 
> View attachment 142742


Don't know...but he reminds me of Ryan Gosling.


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> A classic movie from early 1940s.
> 
> View attachment 142742


Visconti's *Ossessione*?


----------



## Mifek

^^^^Yes, correct.


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> ^^^^Yes, correct.


I also love the Hollywood version, *The Postman Always Rings Twice*, with John Garfield and Lana Turner, looking glamorous in all-white costumes.


----------



## MAS

Next challenge!


----------



## Phil loves classical

3 Billboards outside Missouri?


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> View attachment 142771
> 
> 
> Next challenge!


I know the answer (*Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day*), although I am not sure this should count, as I haven't seen this particular movie with Frances McDormand.

Anyway, below is the next challenge. A very memorable scene from an Oscar-winning movie, so this should be an easy one.


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> I also love the Hollywood version, *The Postman Always Rings Twice*, with John Garfield and Lana Turner, looking glamorous in all-white costumes.


Honestly, I consider this particular version inferior both to the Visconti's Ossessione and to another Hollywood remake, a 1981 version with Jessica Lange and Jack Nicholson.

Both Jessica Lange and Clara Calamai are real flesh and bone females. When compared to them, Lana Turner looks like a cold plastic doll, and while I would be very easily seduced by either Jessica or Clara, I would rather prefer making love to Cecil Kellaway (who plays a surprisingly nice and not-so-repulsive husband) than to the main female character played by Lana Turner. Also, both Gino Costa and Jack Nicholson are much more masculine than John Garfield, and there is simply much more chemistry and biological intensity in the relationship between the sinful lovers in the 1943 and 1981 versions than in the 1946 remake. Just take a look at the below pictures and compare the level of natural desire that emanates from each of those three different couples of lovers (I am perfectly aware that this has something to do with the limitations associated with the Hays Code, but still...).


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> Honestly, I consider this particular version inferior both to the Visconti's Ossessione and to another Hollywood remake, a 1981 version with Jessica Lange and Jack Nicholson.
> 
> Both Jessica Lange and Clara Calamai are real flesh and bone females. When compared to them, Lana Turner looks like a cold plastic doll, and while I would be very easily seduced by either Jessica or Clara, I would rather prefer making love to Cecil Kellaway (who plays a surprisingly nice and not-so-repulsive husband) than to the main female character played by Lana Turner. Also, both Gino Costa and Jack Nicholson are much more masculine than John Garfield, and there is simply much more chemistry and biological intensity in the relationship between the sinful lovers in the 1943 and 1981 versions than in the 1946 remake. Just take a look at the below pictures and compare the level of natural desire that emanates from each of those three different couples of lovers (I am perfectly aware that this has something to do with the limitations associated with the Hays Code, but still...).
> 
> View attachment 142776
> 
> 
> View attachment 142777
> 
> 
> View attachment 142778


Good points, but the other two didn't have the Hayes code to deal with, and you know the U.S.: Guns, murder and violence are OK, but not sex! :lol:


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> I know the answer (*Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day*), although I am not sure this should count, as I haven't seen this particular movie with Frances McDormand.
> 
> Anyway, below is the next challenge. A very memorable scene from an Oscar-winning movie, so this should be an easy one.
> 
> View attachment 142773


I can't tell what's in the picture, a butt being tattooed?


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> I can't tell what's in the picture, a butt being tattooed?


This is a female butt being stamped


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> This is a female butt being stamped


Thanks. I still don't know it! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Only memorable if you've scene it, of course. Is it a Bunuel?


----------



## Mifek

MacLeod said:


> Only memorable if you've scene it, of course.


This is an Oscar winner, so I would expect that at least some cinema lovers have seen it. In fact, I know some members of this forum who would recognize this movie instantly, only that they rarely visit the movie section on TC.



MacLeod said:


> Is it a Bunuel?


Nope.

Here are some extra hints.
The Academy Award was for the Best Foreign Language Film.
The film director died last week. He was only 28 when making this movie and was also playing one of the characters (a doctor).
The film is based on a novel written by a writer whose some other novels were also filmed with some domestic or international success.
The movie's action takes place during the WW2 and the story is mostly about the sexual initiation of a young man who, unfortunately, dies at the end.


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> *This is an Oscar winner, so I would expect that at least some cinema lovers have seen it.* In fact, I know some members of this forum who would recognize this movie instantly, only that they rarely visit the movie section on TC.
> 
> *Nope*.
> 
> Here are some extra hints.
> *The Academy Award was for the Best Foreign Language Film*.
> The film director died last week. He was only 28 when making this movie and was also playing one of the characters (a doctor).
> The film is based on a novel written by a writer whose some other novels were also filmed with some domestic or international success.
> The movie's action takes place during the WW2 and the story is mostly about the sexual initiation of a young man who, unfortunately, dies at the end.


Well yes, some will have seen it I'm sure. But I've not seen every movie that ever won an Oscar - not even Best Picture - have you? 

I at least got that it was 'foreign'! :lol:

[add] OK, with some detective work, I've got it, but that's cheating so I'll let someone else get it. I expect to watch it in a few years time...I'm working my way through _1001 Movies to See Before You Die_ and I'm only on 1927!


----------



## Mifek

MacLeod said:


> But I've not seen every movie that ever won an Oscar - not even Best Picture - have you?


No, but I would say that I have seen the vast majority of Best Pic and Best Foreign Language award winners. We cannot expect that this game will only be about those films that have been seen by everybody - I'm afraid there are no such films...



MacLeod said:


> I at least got that it was 'foreign'


Yes, you've got it right. 
For me, nearly all those films we are talking about are foreign, and this includes this particular challenge, as well.



MacLeod said:


> with some detective work, I've got it, but that's cheating


This is ok, I would accept it, so it is now your turn to present a new challenge.
For those who haven't got it yet, it is *Closely Watched Trains* (Ostře sledované vlaky), a great Czech (or Czechoslovak) movie from year 1966, directed by late Jiří Menzel.



MacLeod said:


> I expect to watch it in a few years time...


The opening scene with English subtitles is available on youtube.




As for now, it is no. 64 on my personal Top 100 list of best movies 

EDIT: And here is the famous scene with stamping the girl's butt (with no subtitles though).




I am pretty sure I've seen the full movie with English subtitles on youtube but cannot find it now.


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> The opening scene with English subtitles is available on youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for now, it is no. 64 on my personal Top 100 list of best movies
> 
> EDIT: And here is the famous scene with stamping the girl's butt (with no subtitles though).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure I've seen the full movie with English subtitles on youtube but cannot find it now.


I also found a good overview in English on youtube:


----------



## pianozach

MacLeod said:


> Well yes, some will have seen it I'm sure. But I've not seen every movie that ever won an Oscar - not even Best Picture - have you?
> 
> I at least got that it was 'foreign'! :lol:
> 
> [add] OK, with some detective work, I've got it, but that's cheating so I'll let someone else get it. I expect to watch it in a few years time...I'm working my way through _1001 Movies to See Before You Die_ and I'm only on 1927!


That's funny.

I've actually tried to see all the Oscar-winning films, but it's a daunting task.

Years ago I had a job where all I had to do was be there. No work, just *be* there. Strange days, indeed.

So I started videotaping films at home, and watching at the office . . . that was back when the cable box could be preprogrammed to change channels AND start the VCR as well. As VHS tapes could run for up to 6 hours, I could tape 2 to 3 films on a single tape. LOL. VHS. Long before HD *any*thing.

Now I'll drag them out occasionally and marvel at how awful the picture is, but that they were perfectly acceptable at the time.


----------



## Guest

On a quick count, I've seen 60 out of 90 Best Pictures - many of the omissions by choice. The list I looked at didn't include Sunrise: A Tale of Two Humans, which I watched this week, as it 'shared' the honour with _Wings.

_So, next challenge:


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> On a quick count, I've seen 60 out of 90 Best Pictures - many of the omissions by choice. The list I looked at didn't include Sunrise: A Tale of Two Humans, which I watched this week, as it 'shared' the honour with _Wings.
> 
> _So, next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 142832


*Bednobs and Broomsticks* with Angela Lansbury.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> *Bednobs and Broomsticks* with Angela Lansbury.


Yes. I liked it so much I went three times in one week.


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Yes. I liked it so much I went three times in one week.


I liked it too but, for some reason, it misfired at the box office.


----------



## MAS

...................


----------



## Phil loves classical

Is that Brando as Julius Caesar? He was one buff dude. Coulda been an action hero if they had those back in the day.


----------



## Mifek

It is Julius Caesar but from *Spartacus* by Kubrick, and of course played by a different actor.


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> It is Julius Caesar but from *Spartacus* by Kubrick, and of course played by a different actor.


Yes, it is from *Spartacus*, John Gavin as Julius Caesar. I knew it would be too easy! í ½í¸‡


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> Yes, it is from *Spartacus*, John Gavin as Julius Caesar. I knew it would be too easy!


I wouldn't guess it if I had not watched it again very recently. I must confess this movie impressed me much strongly when I watched it first time as a teenager, so this time I was a bit disappointed.

Next challenge:









Some hints (just to distract the challengers and make the task more difficult):
This is an English language movie but the main character never speaks English.
The movie was nominated to a number of Academy Awards.
The author of the soundtrack has a couple of his own threads on this forum.


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> I wouldn't guess it if I had not watched it again very recently. I must confess this movie impressed me much strongly when I watched it first time as a teenager, so this time I was a bit disappointed.
> 
> Next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 142844
> 
> 
> Some hints (just to distract the challengers and make the task more difficult):
> This is an English language movie but the main character never speaks English.
> The movie was nominated to a number of Academy Awards.
> The author of the soundtrack has a couple of his own threads on this forum.


*Enemy Mine*? In the film, Lou Gosset, Jr. just makes croons and growls, while Dennis Quaid speaks English.


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> *Enemy Mine*? In the film, Lou Gosset, Jr. just makes croons and growls, while Dennis Quaid speaks English.


Nope, but your guess shows that I have managed to confuse at least some forumers


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> I wouldn't guess it if I had not watched it again very recently. I must confess this movie impressed me much strongly when I watched it first time as a teenager, so this time I was a bit disappointed.
> 
> Next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 142844
> 
> 
> Some hints (just to distract the challengers and make the task more difficult):
> This is an English language movie but the main character never speaks English.
> The movie was nominated to a number of Academy Awards.
> The author of the soundtrack has a couple of his own threads on this forum.


The Piano .


----------



## Mifek

MacLeod said:


> The Piano .


Yes, this is correct!


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> Yes, this is correct!


I couldn't see the pic properly on my phone. Once I looked on my PC, I could spot Holly Hunter in the gloom, on the beach. Michael Nyman did the score.

Not to be confused with The Pianist (also very good).


----------



## MAS

Next challenge, for those inclined to play!


----------



## Terrapin

MAS said:


> View attachment 142850
> 
> 
> Next challenge, for those inclined to play!


My guess is "Purple Noon."


----------



## MAS

Terrapin said:


> My guess is "Purple Noon."


Good guess, but sorry, it's incorrect.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> View attachment 142850
> 
> 
> Next challenge, for those inclined to play!


I'm inclined...but have only just got up (it's 6:45 am here)...

...and I don't know this one.


----------



## Mifek

Looks like Alain Delon, but if so, I cannot recognize the movie based on this still alone.


----------



## Guest

I'll post my challenge now, since I may not be able to do it later.


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> View attachment 142850
> 
> 
> Next challenge, for those inclined to play!


Rocco e i suoi fratelli / Rocco and his brothers?


----------



## Mifek

MacLeod said:


> I'll post my challenge now, since I may not be able to do it later.
> 
> View attachment 142856


The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari


----------



## Mifek

Next challenge:









In my opinion this is one of the best movies of the last decade.


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> Next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 142888
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is one of the best movies of the last decade.


Sorry - should have confirmed your correct answer...but you're supremely confident!

As for your challenge, I don't recall seeing any movies in the last decade with a nun - not even _The Nun _- so I'll have to pass on this one.


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Rocco e i suoi fratelli / Rocco and his brothers?


Yes, Rogerx, you've got it!


----------



## Mifek

MacLeod said:


> I don't recall seeing any movies in the last decade with a nun


This was just a short episode in that movie, although a quite memorable one.
Since this is a classical music forum, I should also mention that one can hear there a number of classical music pieces (from different periods, but mostly from late 20th century), so when combined with wonderful shots this makes that movie a real feast both for your eyes and ears (not to mention some very important intellectual and moral questions that are touched upon).


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> Next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 142888
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is one of the best movies of the last decade.


That photo reminds me of Princess Alice of Battenburg.


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> That photo reminds me of Princess Alice of Battenburg.


I can see why 
However, there was another real person who was an inspiration for that character in the movie.


----------



## Mifek

Some extra hints:
The main character was in his sixties.
The movie won many awards and was included in many lists of the 100 best/greatest movies of the 21st century.
A famous soccer player was among the people whom the film director thanked for the inspiration.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Birdman? THe pic already looked famillar, but I couldn't remember where I've seen it.


----------



## Mifek

Phil loves classical said:


> Birdman?


Nope...
Another hint: The film won Academy Award, British Academy Film Award, Hollywood Film Award, Golden Globe (all in the best foreign/international film category) and the European Film Award.


----------



## Mifek

More than 24 hours have passed since I posted the challenge, so here is the answer:
*The Great Beauty* (La grande bellezza), directed by Paolo Sorrentino.
Trailer: 




Next challenge:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









This is a classic movie, a beautifully filmed love drama with war in the background. One of the most moving films I've ever seen, so no wonder it easily makes my personal list of greatest films ever (currently as no. 13).


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> More than 24 hours have passed since I posted the challenge, so here is the answer:
> *The Great Beauty* (La grande bellezza), directed by Paolo Sorrentino.
> Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 142977
> 
> 
> This is a classic movie, a beautifully filmed love drama with war in the background. One of the most moving films I've ever seen, so no wonder it easily makes my personal list of greatest films ever (currently as no. 13).


I'd get *Jules et Jim*, though I don't recall this scene...


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> I'd get *Jules et Jim*, though I don't recall this scene...


Sorry MAS, this is incorrect.


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> More than 24 hours have passed since I posted the challenge, so here is the answer:
> *The Great Beauty* (La grande bellezza), directed by Paolo Sorrentino.
> Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 142977
> 
> 
> This is a classic movie, a beautifully filmed love drama with war in the background. One of the most moving films I've ever seen, so no wonder it easily makes my personal list of greatest films ever (currently as no. 13).


You rank movies with some kind of precision. In trying to find 'the greatest movie of the 21st C' (one of your clues for The Great Beauty), I came across an article in The Guardian that purports to do the same thing.

https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/sep/13/100-best-films-movies-of-the-21st-century

I agree neither with the ordering of the films, nor the principle of listing in this way.

Whatever, I don't recognise this challenge either.


----------



## Mifek

MacLeod said:


> You rank movies with some kind of precision. In trying to find 'the greatest movie of the 21st C' (one of your clues for The Great Beauty), I came across an article in The Guardian that purports to do the same thing.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/sep/13/100-best-films-movies-of-the-21st-century
> 
> I agree neither with the ordering of the films, nor the principle of listing in this way.


Well, I would be very surprised if you or anyone else agreed with any such list in 100%. My own list for the 21st century, if I decided to make one, would certainly be different from that published by The Guardian. On the other hand, there would be some significant overlapping between those two lists, and even if many of the movies listed by The Guardian would not make my own list, I still consider most of them quite interesting and definitely worth watching. Also, there are some films on that list that I haven't seen yet, so this gives me some additional motivation to give them a try, and I am pretty sure that in most cases I won't be disappointed.

Anyway, my personal list of greatest (favorite/best) 100 movies of all times includes 22 movies from the 21st century, and only 10 of them appeared on The Guardian's list, so the remaining 12 were missing there. Some of those omissions were kind of expected, as I was perfectly aware that not so many cinema fans would share my enthusiasm for such movies like The Piano Teacher (La Pianiste), The Sea Inside (Mar adentro), Loners (Samotáři) or My Joy (Schaste moe). Another group are movies that are quite well known but somehow underestimated for many different reasons (or at least this is my opinion), so this is why they are not so frequently included in such lists, and these are for example Snatch, A.I. Artificial Intelligence, Melancholia, The Hours or The Return (Vozvrashcheniye). And finally there are also some movies that I would definitely expect to be on The Guardian's list, so not finding them there was quite a disappointment, and these are *Birdman*, *Her* and *Amélie* (Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amélie Poulain).


----------



## Guest

You're right, I don't agree with their list, nor would I expect to. My issue is with the idea that a list _precisely ordered _is possible. It hasn't been compiled mathematically based on popularity, for example, and the write-up by Peter Bradshaw seems to focus more on what the movie is 'about' than what is actually on screen that makes it a quality film (DD-L's performance aside).

Is _Bright Star _(99th) really better than _Once Upon A Time In Hollywood_ (100th), and if so, in what way? Can we really even compare these with _The Incredibles_, which sits at a superior 64th?


----------



## MAS

Damn! I though someone had guessed the movie still of #306!


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> Damn! I though someone had guessed the movie still of #306!


*The Cranes Are Flying* (Letyat zhuravli), a film from 1957 directed by Mikhail Kalatozov. The only Soviet movie that won Palme d'Or at the Cannes Film Festival.
I strongly recommend this movie to all those who haven't seen it yet.
Overview in English: 



(I don't recommend the full movie version available at youtube, as the English subtitles are delayed to the point that it becomes impossible to follow the action)

Next challenge:









I suspect most of you have already seen this film at least once, so someone should guess it.


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> *The Cranes Are Flying* (Letyat zhuravli), a film from 1957 directed by Mikhail Kalatozov. The only Soviet movie that won Palme d'Or at the Cannes Film Festival.
> I strongly recommend this movie to all those who haven't seen it yet.
> Overview in English:
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't recommend the full movie version available at youtube, as the English subtitles are delayed to the point that it becomes impossible to follow the action)
> 
> Next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 143021
> 
> 
> I suspect most of you have already seen this film at least once, so someone should guess it.


*Hairspray*, I'd guess.


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> *Hairspray*, I'd guess.


Unfortunately, your guess is wrong.


----------



## MAS

I hope somebody has seen the movie and can get it right! (post #313)


----------



## Guest

Well, there's something vaguely familiar about it, but I recognise no one in the still.


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> I hope somebody has seen the movie and can get it right! (post #313)


As I said, I am quite confident that most of you have seen that movie (and it is hard to imagine that you MAS have not seen it).



MacLeod said:


> Well, there's something vaguely familiar about it, but I recognise no one in the still.


I need to admit that I have chosen that still on purpose to make it a bit more difficult, as it doesn't show any main character from the movie. Also, the action takes place in more recent times than it is suggested by the still. Finally, let me also mention that this is again one of those films that are frequently regarded by the critics to be the true masterpieces (and I personally agree with them in this case).


----------



## Mifek

It seems that everybody gave up. The still was from David Lynch's *Mulholland Dr.*, 2001.

Let's stay in the U.S.


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> It seems that everybody gave up. The still was from David Lynch's *Mulholland Dr.*, 2001.
> 
> No wonder I don't recall. I hated *Mulholland Drive!*


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> It seems that everybody gave up. The still was from David Lynch's *Mulholland Dr.*, 2001.
> 
> Let's stay in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 143064


I'd guess it's *Giant*.


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> I'd guess it's *Giant*.


And this is of course correct


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> And this is of course correct


He was also on *Exodus* in a different uniform


----------



## MAS

Next challenge:


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> Next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 143066


*Le Divorce*. Since her handbag here is not red, I had to double-check it


----------



## MAS

Mifek said:


> *Le Divorce*. Since her handbag here is not red, I had to double-check it


Correct! I love this film (as all James Ivory).


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> Correct! I love this film


I consider the clash between the French and American attitude towards life/love to be a quite entertaining subject. However, the movie itself did not impress me much (5/10, which means average). There is another Hollywood movie (romantic comedy) on this subject that I like much more (7/10) - it is *French Kiss*.



MAS said:


> (as all James Ivory).


Three of his other films are among my favorite movies.

Next challenge:


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> *The Cranes Are Flying* (Letyat zhuravli), a film from 1957 directed by Mikhail Kalatozov. The only Soviet movie that won Palme d'Or at the Cannes Film Festival.
> I strongly recommend this movie to all those who haven't seen it yet.
> Overview in English:
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't recommend the full movie version available at youtube, as the English subtitles are delayed to the point that it becomes impossible to follow the action)
> 
> Next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 143021
> 
> 
> I suspect most of you have already seen this film at least once, so someone should guess it.


Once was enough. I like some, but not all of Lynch's films. This one didn't make a positive impression.


----------



## MAS

Next challenge:

View attachment 143068
[/QUOTE]

It is *Three Women*, Altman.


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> It is *Three Women*, Altman.


Correct. It is hard to surprise you with questions about American movies. Since you hated Mullholand Dr., I was hoping you also hated Altman's 3 Women, but I was apparently wrong


----------



## Mifek

MacLeod said:


> Once was enough. I like some, but not all of Lynch's films. This one didn't make a positive impression.


So we strongly disagree, as Mulholland Dr. makes my personal Top Ten list.

Added: Which of his movies do you like?


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> So we strongly disagree, as Mulholland Dr. makes my personal Top Ten list.
> 
> Added: Which of his movies do you like?


_Dune, Elephant Man, The Straight Story, Eraserhead_ (sort of)

[add] I have also seen _Blue Velvet _and _Mulholland Drive_, which both had some striking moments and intrigue, but Lynch's taste for the bizarre is sometimes slightly too queasy for my taste.


----------



## MAS

Your next challenge, should you wish to accept it!


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> View attachment 143078
> 
> 
> Your next challenge, should you wish to accept it!


I will try .
I think I recognize this from not so long ago I believe on a movie channel

A Good Woman


----------



## Phil loves classical

MAS said:


> Mifek said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that everybody gave up. The still was from David Lynch's *Mulholland Dr.*, 2001.
> 
> No wonder I don't recall. I hated *Mulholland Drive!*
> 
> 
> 
> I found the mystery in Mulholland Drive very intriguing. But at the end what holds the mystery together is disappointing to me. I feel Lynch sacrificed logic for open-ended artsy stuff. I felt baited by the mystery in the first place just to find an illogical explanation where time is looped. Inland Empire was also similarly disappointing in the last part.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> It seems that everybody gave up.


Well, are we supposed to do detective work to find out...or only answer if we know from recognising the still?


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> I will try .
> I think I recognize this from not so long ago I believe on a movie channel
> 
> A Good Woman


Correct, RogerX!


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Well, are we supposed to do detective work to find out...or only answer if we know from recognising the still?


No research, though I'm not sure. If I don't know, I gues.


----------



## MAS

For those still willing to play, what's the movie from which this still is taken?


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^^^^


Too easy, as being fan of the person.


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Too easy, as being fan of the person.


You can still play, RogerX!


----------



## Guest

All quiz questions are easy...if you know the answer.

I don't know this one. So, it's hard!


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> All quiz questions are easy...if you know the answer.
> 
> I don't know this one. So, it's hard!


It's a modern day retelling of a Greek myth.


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> It's a modern day retelling of a Greek myth.


Phaedra with Mercouri and Perkins


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Phaedra with Mercouri and Perkins


Right you are, Rogerx!


----------



## Rogerx

Easy one for you lot


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Easy one for you lot


*Stop Or My Mom Will Shoot!*. Can't believe I actually saw that one, oy.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Easy one for you lot


"You lot"??

And no, not easy, but I already explained that...


----------



## Rogerx

MacLeod said:


> "You lot"??
> 
> And no, not easy, but I already explained that...


Mister/ Miss, nice .....good luck..


----------



## MAS

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Will anyone *dare* try to guess this one?


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> View attachment 143173
> 
> 
> Will anyone *dare* try to guess this one?


It's been about 24 hours, and nobody's guessed the movie, *The City of Lost Children* (La Cité des Enfants perdus).


----------



## Guest

I couldn't be bothered to find a still for y'all to identify but I'm posting this excellent article from *The Guardian* (gasp! Horror! Trigger!) that has an excellent still at the beginning and which offers an engaging interpretive insight that goes far beyond the MAs in film studies for the retired: https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...at-30-martin-scorsese-robert-deniro-joe-pesci


----------



## Jacck

TalkingHead said:


> I couldn't be bothered to find a still for y'all to identify but I'm posting this excellent article from *The Guardian* (gasp! Horror! Trigger!) that has an excellent still at the beginning and which offers an engaging interpretive insight that goes far beyond the MAs in film studies for the retired: https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...at-30-martin-scorsese-robert-deniro-joe-pesci


_"Really sucks that every time you start dating a new guy you're basically signing up to take a 'film theory 101' class of his making," vented Dana Donnelly. "You know how many guys named 'Matt' have given me an hour-long lecture on Goodfellas?"_
oh really? Poor girl. She is so amazing and so clever and so perfect, and has to listen to all macho guys lecturing her about movies. I am so terribly sorry for her.


----------



## Guest

> Its most celebrated scenes are indeed alluring ones, [...] [Scorsese], along with cinematographer Michael Ballhaus and longtime editor Thelma Schoonmaker, use every trick in their arsenal to show how a 12-year-old boy might easily slip into the care of this violent, potentially ruinous but exceedingly well-lit company. His mobsters are sleek, funny, companionable: they have to commit the odd grisly murder, but their follow-up reward is shooting the **** around a cosy kitchen table while a sweet mafia mama serves them homemade spaghetti and meatballs.[...]Hill's life accordingly goes from a communal, naughty boys'-club fantasy to a spiralling, coke-addled, socially abandoned ****-up. [...] The dynamism of Scorsese's film-making in Goodfellas acts as a double-edged sword: it stokes romantic macho ideals and mocks them with a single cut.


Whatever. I have a very limited appetite for movies that purport to offer a moral take on violence while offering a degree and style of violence that some viewers find attractive. (I didn't watch past the first five minutes as I find the first murder repulsive enough.) While one poor guy gets to tell his sorry tale, there's still plenty of glamour. Anyone aspiring still to be a 'gangster' can ignore the subtle 'single cut'.

In the meantime, back to stills.


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Whatever. I have a very limited appetite for movies that purport to offer a moral take on violence while offering a degree and style of violence that some viewers find attractive. (I didn't watch past the first five minutes as I find the first murder repulsive enough.) While one poor guy gets to tell his sorry tale, there's still plenty of glamour. Anyone aspiring still to be a 'gangster' can ignore the subtle 'single cut'.
> 
> In the meantime, back to stills.
> 
> View attachment 143391


No idea. I've probably not seen this movie.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> In the meantime, back to stills.
> 
> View attachment 143391


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oh,_Mr_Porter!#Reception



> The British Film Institute included the film in its 360 Classic Feature Films list;[SUP][8][/SUP] _Variety_ magazine described the movie as "amusing, if over-long", noting that there was "[n]o love interest to mar the comedy";[SUP][9][/SUP] and the cult website TV Cream listed it at number 41 in its list of cinema's Top 100 Films.[SUP][10][/SUP]
> 
> The film critic Barry Norman included it among his 100 best films of all time, and fellow critic Derek Malcolm also included the film in his _Century of Films_, describing it as "perfectly representing a certain type of bumbling British humour",[SUP][11][/SUP] despite being directed by a Parisian director.
> The director Marcel Varnel considered the film as among his best work,[SUP][12][/SUP] and it was described in 2006, by _The Times_ in its obituary for writer Val Guest, as "a comic masterpiece of the British cinema".[SUP][13][/SUP] Jimmy Perry, in his autobiography, wrote that the trio of Captain Mainwaring, Corporal Jones and Private Pike in _Dad's Army_ was inspired by watching _Oh, Mr Porter!_[SUP][14][/SUP]


----------



## MAS

Was the film *Oh Mr. Porter* distributed outside of Britain? I've not heard of it before. While I was growing up in São Paulo, Brasil, I was exposed to European films (French, Italian, Spanish), Brazilian and, of course, American films, but not British ones that I can recall. Thus, the director is also unknown to me, not that I'd seek out films of the 1930s anyway. So, I missed out on Varnel's films.


----------



## MAS

Here's your next one!


----------



## Guest

"*The Nun's Story*" (dir. Zimmerman) in the first image and "The Towering Inferno" for the second one?


----------



## Guest

From me, a famous British film I watched yesterday. Over-rated and not well acted, but here it is:


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "*The Nun's Story*" (dir. Zimmerman) in the first image and "The Towering Inferno" for the second one?


No, on the first or the second. I meant to delete the second photo, as it was from TV movie.


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> From me, a famous British film I watched yesterday. Over-rated and not well acted, but here it is:


A Matter of Life and Death 
A.K.S Stairway to Heaven. ?


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> View attachment 143511
> 
> 
> Here's your next one!


This one is still outstanding


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Was the film *Oh Mr. Porter* distributed outside of Britain?


Yes, but not Brazil, I don't think.



MAS said:


> I've not heard of it before.


Well that goes for me for a number of the films posted here.



MAS said:


> While I was growing up in São Paulo, Brasil, I was exposed to European films (French, Italian, Spanish), Brazilian and, of course, American films, but not British ones that I can recall.


Well that explains a lot. Growing up in provincial UK with very limited access to 'arthouse' cinema, I was exposed to British and American mainstream movies, and not much else.*



MAS said:


> not that I'd seek out films of the 1930s anyway.


Why not?



MAS said:


> So, I missed out on Varnel's films.


That's alright. I don't think anyone would claim that the _auteur _theory applied to Varnel (anymore than it applied to the films of Gerald Thomas).

*The local cinemas where I lived wouldn't know a foreign movie unless it took its knickers off (like _Emmanuelle_), but it was very easy to see _Our Miss Fred _and _On the Buses_. British TV may have been regarded as doing some things very well (culture documentaries, costume dramas) but it was very conservative wrt films. When BBC2 was launched, and slots were established such as 'World Cinema', I got the chance to watch Fellini, Antonioni, Bergman etc, but unless you lived in London, you wouldn't get to see much else at the cinema. Channel 4 has helped, and I've bought stuff on video and DVD, but I've probably watched more Tati than Tatou. :lol:


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> This one is still outstanding


Robin and Marian


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> A Matter of Life and Death
> A.K.S Stairway to Heaven. ?


You got it; the first one.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> No, on the first or the second. I meant to delete the second photo, as it was from TV movie.


Yes, I agree "Robin and Marian". She was younger, of course, in "The Nun's Story".


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Robin and Marian


Right you are. I love that film.


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Yes, but not Brazil, I don't think.
> 
> Well that goes for me for a number of the films posted here.
> 
> Well that explains a lot. Growing up in provincial UK with very limited access to 'arthouse' cinema, I was exposed to British and American mainstream movies, and not much else.*
> 
> Why not?
> 
> That's alright. I don't think anyone would claim that the _auteur _theory applied to Varnel (anymore than it applied to the films of Gerald Thomas).
> 
> *The local cinemas where I lived wouldn't know a foreign movie unless it took its knickers off (like _Emmanuelle_), but it was very easy to see _Our Miss Fred _and _On the Buses_. British TV may have been regarded as doing some things very well (culture documentaries, costume dramas) but it was very conservative wrt films. When BBC2 was launched, and slots were established such as 'World Cinema', I got the chance to watch Fellini, Antonioni, Bergman etc, but unless you lived in London, you wouldn't get to see much else at the cinema. Channel 4 has helped, and I've bought stuff on video and DVD, but I've probably watched more Tati than Tatou. :lol:


Not sure why I wouldn't seek out movies of the 1930s specifically. Unless, of course it was a classic that was talked about by the critics or University know-it-alls  Maybe I find them too primitive, like the silent films and those that are sped up with fewer frames per second.

I missed the "foreign" movies when I moved to the U.S., as only the most lauded films would be widely shown. Fortunately, I lived two blocks from the local art house theater, so I, too, got to see the Antonionis and Fellinis and Bergmans, and the _nouvelle vague_ French greats, and even some Japanese films of renown quite often.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> This one is still outstanding


BTW, what was the William Holden film?


----------



## MAS

This one should be easy.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Maybe I find them too primitive, like the silent films and those that are sped up with fewer frames per second.


Primitive!? 

_Gone with the Wind _(1939) springs instantly to mind, but there are so many American classics from the 30s, never mind the obscure British comedies I'm fond of


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> BTW, what was the William Holden film?


It's OK - I found it.


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> BTW, what was the William Holden film?


It's called *21 Days To Munich*


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Primitive!?
> 
> _Gone with the Wind _(1939) springs instantly to mind, but there are so many American classics from the 30s, never mind the obscure British comedies I'm fond of


Yes, 1939 was a wondrous year for cinema! *Gone With the Wind*, *The Wizard of Oz*, *Wuthering Heights*, *Ninotchka*, *Goodbye Mr. Chips*, *Stagecoach*, *Dark Victory*, *The Hunchback Of Notre Dame*, *The Women* !, *Gunga Din*, *Destry Rides Again*.

I suppose I ought to withdraw my remarks about films from the 1930s! :lol:


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> View attachment 143561
> 
> 
> This one should be easy.


"Portrait of Jenny"? "Madam Bovary"? It looks like Jennifer Jones and Richard Hart (the first husband of Leonard Bernstein's wife Felicia).


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "Portrait of Jenny"? "Madam Bovary"? It looks like Jennifer Jones and Richard Hart (the first husband of Leonard Bernstein's wife Felicia).


None of the above, unfortunately. But 1 of the actors is right.
Think poetry.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> None of the above, unfortunately. But 1 of the actors is right.
> Think poetry.


Barretts of Wimpole Street


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> From me, a famous British film I watched yesterday. Over-rated and not well acted, but here it is:





Rogerx said:


> A Matter of Life and Death
> A.K.S Stairway to Heaven. ?


Doesn't appear to be wheelchair accessible.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> Doesn't appear to be wheelchair accessible.


No, but if you sing uplifting songs by Led Zeppelin...


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> From me, a famous British film I watched yesterday. Over-rated and not well acted, but here it is:





MAS said:


> Yes, 1939 was a wondrous year for cinema! *Gone With the Wind*, *The Wizard of Oz*, *Wuthering Heights*, *Ninotchka*, *Goodbye Mr. Chips*, *Stagecoach*, *Dark Victory*, *The Hunchback Of Notre Dame*, *The Women* !, *Gunga Din*, *Destry Rides Again*.
> 
> I suppose I ought to withdraw my remarks about films from the 1930s! :lol:


Indeed.

1940 was no slouch either:

*The Great Dictator
The Grapes of Wrath
Pinocchio
The Bank Dick
My Little Chickadee
One Million B.C.
The Sea Hawk
Fantasia*

By 1940 British and American cinema had started to take notice of Nazi Germany, who had occupied parts of Lithuania, Bohemia, Moravia, Poland, closed all Jewish businesses, and had war declared on it by the UK and France (and Australia, New Zealand, and Nepal, South Africa, and Canada as well).

Some films (pointedly *The Great Dictator*) were largely anti-Nazi, such as *The Mortal Storm*

By 1941, Hollywood was fully onboard the anti-Nazi train. (Actually, it's a bit weird talking about a film that is released in a particular year, as its production is largely reflective of the previous year. This year's pandemic and lockdowns will adversely affect the release of films NEXT year.)

And up to 1939, Hollywood, on the whole, hadn't really bothered to take a stance on the Nazis, other than from a business perspective. Of course, everyone was acquiescing to Germany's demands, even world governments. Frankly, practically no one was predicting the horrors to come (oh, there WERE some that saw it coming, but the studio heads, most of whom were Jewish, were simply making business decisions, and some were in denial of Hitler's persecution of the Jews, which had been going on for years already - but they _knew_; they _*had*_ to have known). And strangely enough, the Motion Picture Production Code stipulated, in addition to prohibiting films that glorified sex, drugs and murder, also prohibited any studio from making a film that denigrated any foreign country or leader. So while Hollywood was publicly promoting neutrality, privately they were bankrolling anti-Nazi causes.

By the time the films of 1941 arrived, Hollywood had turned the corner, and with the USA entering the war after the bombing of Pearl Harbor in December of 1941, the films of 1942 reflected that.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Yes, 1939 was a wondrous year for cinema! *Gone With the Wind*, *The Wizard of Oz*, *Wuthering Heights*, *Ninotchka*, *Goodbye Mr. Chips*, *Stagecoach*, *Dark Victory*, *The Hunchback Of Notre Dame*, *The Women* !, *Gunga Din*, *Destry Rides Again*.
> 
> I suppose I ought to withdraw my remarks about films from the 1930s! :lol:


Indeed. That was just the last year from a great decade.


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Barretts of Wimpole Street


Right you are!!!!


----------



## Guest

Two minor characters from the same film.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Barretts of Wimpole Street


Bill Travers and not Richard Hart!! That's where I got confused, thinking it was the latter!! They look somewhat alike.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Indeed. That was just the last year from a great decade.


I didn't think *Dark Victory*, *Gunga Din* or *Destry Rides Again* were particularly excellent films, unlike the rest in that list.


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> I didn't think *Dark Victory*, *Gunga Din* or *Destry Rides Again* were particularly excellent films, unlike the rest in that list.


I've not seen _Gunga Din_, but the other two, I think, _are _particularly excellent - I watched _Destry Rides Again _just this week. In any case, it's a sufficient list for MAS' purpose to show that 30s movies were not as 'primitive' as he first suggested.

_Gone With the Wind _came to mind first only because it was box office tops for all time for donkeys years. In fact, I had other movies in mind as favourites from that decade, but wasn't about to embark on a list when, as MAS showed, there's plenty of evidence to be found. I'm particularly fond of the films of Frank Capra, for example, and some of the top stars of the so-called 'golden era' made some great movies then - Clark Gable, Katherine Hepburn, James Stewart, Cary Grant, James Cagney, Errol Flynn, Humphrey Bogart...Shirley Temple, Fred Astaire...


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> I've not seen _Gunga Din_, but the other two, I think, _are _particularly excellent - I watched _Destry Rides Again _just this week. In any case, it's a sufficient list for MAS' purpose to show that 30s movies were not as 'primitive' as he first suggested.
> 
> _Gone With the Wind _came to mind first only because it was box office tops for all time for donkeys years. In fact, I had other movies in mind as favourites from that decade, but wasn't about to embark on a list when, as MAS showed, there's plenty of evidence to be found. I'm particularly fond of the films of Frank Capra, for example, and some of the top stars of the so-called 'golden era' made some great movies then - Clark Gable, Katherine Hepburn, James Stewart, Cary Grant, James Cagney, Errol Flynn, Humphrey Bogart...Shirley Temple, Fred Astaire...


Well, I'd have to agree with your last paragraph.


----------



## elgar's ghost

MacLeod said:


> Two minor characters from the same film.
> 
> View attachment 143594
> 
> View attachment 143595


_Live and Let Die_?


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> _Live and Let Die_?


Yes !


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'll have ago, then...


----------



## MAS

MacLeod said:


> Yes !


@MacLeod, how did you get away with less that 15 characters?


----------



## MAS

elgars ghost said:


> I'll have ago, then...


*David Copperfield?*


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^
I'm afraid not.


----------



## Guest

I can't tell if that's Edward Arnold in that still. If not, it's a film more modern than the early 1950s. "The Devil and Daniel Webster"?


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> @MacLeod, how did you get away with less that 15 characters?


By typing spaces before the exclamation mark and removing the full stop that automatically appears.


----------



## Terrapin

Mr. Smith Goes to Washington?


----------



## Rogerx

Wrong answer ........................


----------



## Guest

I wish elgars ghost would come and put us out of our misery! I'd be the third to say The Devil and Daniel Webster (but only because I looked it up after Christabel said it).


----------



## Haydn70

Everyone's favorite amiable zany naming three presidents.


----------



## elgar's ghost

My apologies - it is indeed The Devil and Daniel Webster.


----------



## Guest

Haydn70 said:


> View attachment 143754
> 
> 
> Everyone's favorite amiable zany naming three presidents.


"Dick", 1999. Otherwise I have no idea.


----------



## Guest

Here's another:


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Here's another:


*Johnny Guitar*...


----------



## Guest

Correct. It's a very good film, too, and directed by Nicholas Ray. I very much liked this director.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Correct. It's a very good film, too, and directed by Nicholas Ray. I very much liked this director.


I find it very campy.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> I find it very campy.


Yes, I see how you could think that but it was a film about a very strong woman at a time when they were at home baking cookies.


----------



## Haydn70

Christabel said:


> "Dick", 1999. Otherwise I have no idea.





Haydn70 said:


> View attachment 143754
> 
> 
> Everyone's favorite amiable zany naming three presidents.


"What's Up Tiger Lily" is the answer.


----------



## Guest

Haydn70 said:


> "What's Up Tiger Lily" is the answer.


Never heard of it!!


----------



## MAS

Next challenge for you!


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Next challenge for you!
> 
> View attachment 143808


"Boeing Boeing"?


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "Boeing Boeing"?


Unfortunately no
Hint: this is not a Tony Curtis movie.


----------



## Guest

"The Mirror Crack'd"?


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "The Mirror Crack'd"?


Sorry, still incorrect.


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> Next challenge for you!
> 
> View attachment 143808


Paris When It Sizzles 
Hepburn / Holden


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Paris When It Sizzles
> Hepburn / Holden


Rogerx, you've got it!


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> Rogerx, you've got it!


I know, I own it , as DVD that is.


----------



## MAS

Next one..........


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Rogerx, you've got it!


It's a TERRIBLE film. Written by George Axelrod and should be far better (he wrote "Seven Year Itch").


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> It's a TERRIBLE film. Written by George Axelrod and should be far better (he wrote "Seven Year Itch").


It certainly doesn't sizzle!


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> View attachment 143839
> 
> 
> Next one..........


Getting on with the next one!


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> Getting on with the next one!


Federico Fellini's -....And the Ship Sails On
I have all the Fellini movies, so ......


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Federico Fellini's -....And the Ship Sails On
> I have all the Fellini movies, so ......


Correct: *E la nave va* (And the ship sails on)


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> Correct: *E la nave va* (And the ship sails on)


Had yo done the same if I had used the original language.


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Had yo done the same if I had used the original language.


Do you have the Italian version?


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Correct: *E la nave va* (And the ship sails on)


Never heard of it. Not much of a fan of foreign films, except for a dozen or so exceptional ones.


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> Do you have the Italian version?


I have a DVD from China, very cheap ( about 5 $ at the time ) from eBay.
Now I have this one :


----------



## MAS

This one may be too easy. Good luck!


----------



## Phil loves classical

^ Nothing is easy in this thread. Only for the few I've seen.


----------



## MAS

Phil loves classical said:


> ^ Nothing is easy in this thread. Only for the few I've seen.


That's true - it's only easy if you've seen the film!


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> This one may be too easy. Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 143949


Is this Glynis Johns? That being the case it's some kind of children's film, I'm thinking.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Is this Glynis Johns? That being the case it's some kind of children's film, I'm thinking.


It is Glynis Johns, but it's not a children's film, but a rom-com.


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> This one may be too easy. Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 143949


It's been 24 hours, no one has guessed that it's *While You Were Sleeping*, John Turtletaub, 1995.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> It's been 24 hours, no one has guessed that it's *While You Were Sleeping*, John Turtletaub, 1995.


Never seen or heard of it.


----------



## MAS

Your next mission, should you choose to accept it, is to name the movie from which the above still is taken. It's not the first of that name...


----------



## Guest

"Tarzan and His Mate", 1934 

(I note how much she resembles Ronan Farrow!!)


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "Tarzan and His Mate", 1934
> 
> (I note how much she resembles Ronan Farrow!!)


Sorry, incorrect.


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> View attachment 144031
> 
> 
> Your next mission, should you choose to accept it, is to name the movie from which the above still is taken. It's not the first of that name...


I realized that it's practically impossible to tell to which Tarzan movie the still belongs, unless you've seen every Weissmuller film in the series several times. I myself have not seen more than one or two. This still is from *Tarzan Escapes*.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> I realized that it's practically impossible to tell to which Tarzan movie the still belongs, unless you've seen every Weissmuller film in the series several times. I myself have not seen more than one or two. This still is from *Tarzan Escapes*.


This would have been a minor film from a series on the B list!!


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> This would have been a minor film from a series on the B list!!











B list only for non-Tarzan fans (and, obviously Weissmuller fans!). :lol: *Tarzan Escapes* was the third film in the series that spanned a decade, at least, though the films and scripts declined in quality and Weissmuller gradually lost his youthful swimmer's build.


----------



## Guest

When you think about it these films were kind of racy; I guess many of them were made before the Hays Code was enforced. Tarzan and Jane all alone in the jungle 'doin' a-what comes nat'rully'!!!

"Oh you don't have to how how to read and write
When you're out with your fella in the pale moon light"!!


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> When you think about it these films were kind of racy; I guess many of them were made before the Hays Code was enforced. Tarzan and Jane all alone in the jungle 'doin' a-what comes nat'rully'!!!
> 
> "Oh you don't have to how how to read and write
> When you're out with your fella in the pale moon light"!!


Yeah, the first few films had Tarzan and Jane swimming in the altogether and frolicking in the jungles of Los Angeles. Those scenes were cut in subsequent releases and, of course, television presentations - God forbid children learned about sex. I am not even sure if video releases contained those scenes.


----------



## Guest

There was a certain fascination with 'the primitive' and 'the other' in earlier films. Tarzan as one example, Sabu for Alexander Korda and, of course, Shangri-la in "Lost Horizon". Not forgetting "King Kong" - it's wild out there in the jungle. Then, of course, "I Walked With a Zombie" from 1943 and the ubiquitous and sensuous drumbeats of the zombies luring the white nurse Betsy into their clutches.


----------



## MAS

Do you know this movie?


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> View attachment 144072
> 
> 
> Do you know this movie?


Boccaccio '70


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Boccaccio '70


........is correct!


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> ........is correct!


Now THAT was kitsch.


----------



## Guest

Here's one:


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Here's one:


That looks like *A Tree Grows in Brooklyn*. 
I loved the book!


----------



## Guest

Correct. One of my top 5 favourite films of all times!!


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> One of my top 5 favourite films of all times!!


Never heard of it. Not much of a fan of foreign films, except for a dozen or so exceptional ones


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> Never heard of it. Not much of a fan of foreign films, except for a dozen or so exceptional ones


Except that it isn't a foreign film. In 2010, *A Tree Grows in Brooklyn* was selected for preservation in the United States National Film Registry by the Library of Congress as being "culturally, historically, or aesthetically significant".


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> Except that it isn't a foreign film. In 2010, *A Tree Grows in Brooklyn* was selected for preservation in the United States National Film Registry by the Library of Congress as being "culturally, historically, or aesthetically significant".


Um, yeah. A 1943 American novel that takes place in Brooklyn, with an adaptation made in 1945. Yeah, a very American story about a family of Austrian and Irish immigrant families.

I think Mifek was being sarcastic about it being a foreign film. Like, y'know, it has _*Brooklyn*_ in the title of the film and all.


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> Except that it isn't a foreign film.


Well, it is foreign for me, as I don't live in the U.S. and English is not my native tongue. Don't be so Anglocentric/US-centric, please.


----------



## Mifek

pianozach said:


> I think Mifek was being sarcastic about it being a foreign film. Like, y'know, it has _*Brooklyn*_ in the title of the film and all.


Yeah, I was trying to be sarcastic, though for a slightly different reason


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> Well, it is foreign for me, as I don't live in the U.S. and English is not my native tongue. Don't be so Anglocentric/US-centric, please.


You are doing precisely what you've accused me of doing!!


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> You are doing precisely what you've accused me of doing!!


I don't think so. What I wrote in post #451 was a kind of "sarcastic" quotation from your earlier post #426, not what I really think about "foreign" films (regardless of what we understand as foreign to us).


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> I don't think so. What I wrote in post #451 was a kind of "sarcastic" quotation from your earlier post #426, not what I really think about "foreign" films (regardless of what we understand as foreign to us).


"Well *it's foreign to me.*.... don't be so Anglo-centric". Your precise accusation of me.


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> "Well *it's foreign to me.*.... don't be so Anglo-centric". Your precise accusation of me.


It seems you still don't get it. 
The funniest thing is that it apparently never came to your mind that an American movie can be considered foreign to someone posting on an international forum like this one. BTW, in case you don't know it, this forum is owned and operated by a person from Denmark, Europe (and no, I am not Danish). The difference between us is that I have never assumed that all other forum members are citizens of my own country (or that they belong to the same local cultural tradition) and thus they should share my provincial point of view.


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> It seems you still don't get it.
> The funniest thing is that it apparently never came to your mind that an American movie can be considered foreign to someone posting on an international forum like this one. BTW, in case you don't know it, this forum is owned and operated by a person from Denmark, Europe (and no, I am not Danish). The difference between us is that I have never assumed that all other forum members are citizens of my own country (or that they belong to the same local cultural tradition) and thus they should share my provincial point of view.


I do get it and, as an Australian, I'm not in the least provincial. I haven't seen many films - PERIOD - from about circa 1995, in any language. Just a handful of fairly good ones. I have foreign films in my library but compared to the English-language ones I have, there aren't many.


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> I do get it and, as an Australian, I'm not in the least provincial. I haven't seen many films - PERIOD - from about circa 1995, in any language. Just a handful of fairly good ones. I have foreign films in my library but compared to the English-language ones I have, there aren't many.


As an American I've noticed that Americans are quite Eurocentric AND Ameri-centric, and even more so when it comes to subjects other than music, like history, culture, geography, and language: Overall, we're crass ignoramuses. I daresay that it is far more likely that a non-American will have learned a 2nd language, than it is for an American to have learned a 2nd language (and Klingon doesn't count).

Of course, in music, we Americans have no problem deferring to the European tradition of Classical music, likely because even after 200+ years, we don't have our own Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Wagner, Debussey, or Stranvinsky. All we have are popular forms of music that have had minor impact on Classical music: Jazz, Blues, Gospel, Bluegrass, Folk, Rap, R&B, and Hip Hop.

We _can_ claim George Gershwin, Aaron Copland, Charles Ives, John Philip Sousa, John Cage, and Philip Glass I guess.

And, of course, when we say "America", we are referring to the United States, not Canada or Mexico, not Central or South America.

There's also a secondary confusion . . . that of being very English-language fixated vs. Ameri-centric. We DO have a passing awareness of stuff that are English, or Australian, or maybe even Canadian.

So when it comes to film, I can't say that Americans are much interested in foreign films (meaning, in _this_ case, non-English language films). Most Americans barely make a distinction between United States films and British films (in fact, most Americans likely don't know the difference between England, Great Britain, the United Kingdom, and the British Isles. But that's typical of Americans to be apathetic about our own ignorance; most Americans don't know the differences between democracy, a republic, socialism, democratic socialism, communism, nazism, or fascism.)


----------



## MAS

So... does anyone have a production still of a movie, foreign or domestic (to you) to contribute?


----------



## Mifek

MAS said:


> So... does anyone have a production still of a movie, foreign or domestic (to you) to contribute?


Ok, here is a new challenge:


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> Ok, here is a new challenge:
> 
> View attachment 144189


"The Day of the Jackal"?


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> As an American, I've noticed that American are quite Eurocentric, and Ameri-centric, and even more so when it comes to subjects other than music, like history, culture, geography, and language, we're crass ignoramuses. I daresay that it is far more likely that a non-American will have learned a 2nd language, than it is for an American to have learned a 2nd language (and Klingon doesn't count).
> 
> Of course, in music, we Americans have no problem deferring to the European tradition of Classical music, likely because even after 200+ years, we don't have our own Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Wagner, Debussey, or Stranvinsky. All we have are popular forms of music that have had minor impact on Classical music: Jazz, Blues, Gospel, Bluegrass, Folk, Rap, R&B, and Hip Hop.
> 
> We _can_ claim George Gershwin, Aaron Copland, Charles Ives, John Philip Sousa, John Cage, and Philip Glass I guess.
> 
> And, of course, when we say "America", we are referring to the United States, not Canada or Mexico, not Central or South America.
> 
> There's also a secondary confusion . . . that of being very English-language fixated vs. Ameri-centric. We DO have a passing awareness of stuff that are English, or Australian, or maybe even Canadian.
> 
> So when it comes to film, I can't say that Americans are much interested in foreign films (meaning non-English language films). Most Americans barely make a distinction between United States films and British films (in fact, most Americans likely don't know the difference between England, Great Britain, the United Kingdom, and the British Isles. But that's typical of Americans to be apathetic about our own ignorance; most Americans don't know the differences between democracy, a republic, socialism, democratic socialism, communism, nazism, or fascism.)


I agree that geography isn't the strong suit of Americans, nor some of the other things you suggest. But they sure knew how to find their way to many corners of the world which needed their help and CASH. Millions of Americans are buried on foreign soil, going back very many decades. They are going through dreadful turmoil at the moment - most of it self-inflicted - and I wish them well. Australians don't have a second language either, nor does New Zealand and it always surprises me how little French is known by the English and vice versa.

As Jack Lemmon said at the end of the film "Some Like it Hot".... "well, nobody's perfect".


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> "The Day of the Jackal"?


Yes, this is correct!


----------



## Rogerx

Take a try at this one.


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> I agree that geography isn't the strong suit of Americans, nor some of the other things you suggest. But they sure knew how to find their way to many corners of the world which needed their help and CASH. Millions of Americans are buried on foreign soil, going back very many decades. They are going through dreadful turmoil at the moment - most of it self-inflicted - and I wish them well. Australians don't have a second language either, nor does New Zealand and it always surprises me how little French is known by the English and vice versa.
> 
> I'm surprised at the lack of a dominant 2nd language in Australia. I'd have though that with China and India and even Japan somewhat nearby, that those might be something that would be "a thing".
> 
> As Jack Lemmon said at the end of the film "Some Like it Hot".... "well, nobody's perfect".


As I'm from the West Coast of America (the "USA" America) the Spanish language is far more useful, as it is if you're from our Southwest, or even Texas. Go over one more state, and French is quite the thing, as New Orleans was originally a French settlement. Finish your trip to the Southeast USA, and you're in Florida, which has a sizable Cuban population, so we're back to Spanish.

In fact, going from North to South America, Canada is an English/French language country, and everything south of the US border is Spanish language countries, with the exception of Brazil, in which Portuguese is the language.

I've tried to learn some conversational Spanish, but I've been stuck at the "rudimentary" level for decades.


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Take a try at this one.


I'll take my first stabs at one of these stills.

I'm guessing from the only outside song from the film *Cabaret*.

I have a second guess as well. It also looks like it could be from *The Sound of Music*.


----------



## MAS

pianozach said:


> I'm guessing from the only outside song from the film *Cabaret*..


"Tomorrow Belongs to Me," one of the most chilling scenes from the film. A beautiful youth begins the song simply, in a closeup. then we see others in the cafe in tight medium shots, then the camera pans down and reveals the swastika in the youth's arm. Then other young folks join in, and soon all are singing an urgent anthem.

I love the way they intercut a shot of the knowing face of the club's Master of Ceremonies.


----------



## Rogerx

“Tomorrow Belongs to Me,”
Is correct


----------



## pianozach

Alrighty then. Here's one . . . .

View attachment 144199


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> Alrighty then. Here's one . . . .
> 
> View attachment 144199


It's not opening


----------



## pianozach

That was strange.


----------



## MAS

pianozach said:


> Alrighty then. Here's one . . . .
> 
> View attachment 144199
> 
> 
> View attachment 144205


I'd guess *Kitty Foyle* if that's Dennis Morgan or James Craig with Ginger Rogers.


----------



## pianozach

MAS said:


> I'd guess *Kitty Foyle* if that's Dennis Morgan or James Craig with Ginger Rogers.


That _*is*_ Ginger Rogers, but . . . .

. . . . but that is neither Dennis Morgan nor James Craig.

The man pictured is NOT co-starring in this film; his role is minor, and comes in later in the film. During the McCarthy era he was an outspoken critic of U.S. Senator Joseph McCarthy's tactics. As a result, he was blacklisted in Hollywood and spent most of the blacklist period working on Broadway rather than Hollywood


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> That _*is*_ Ginger Rogers, but . . . .
> 
> . . . . but that is neither Dennis Morgan nor James Craig.
> 
> The man pictured is NOT co-starring in this film; his role is minor, and comes in later in the film. During the McCarthy era he was an outspoken critic of U.S. Senator Joseph McCarthy's tactics. As a result, he was blacklisted in Hollywood and spent most of the blacklist period working on Broadway rather than Hollywood


I'm pretty sure that Ginger won an Academy Award for "Kitty Foyle".


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> As I'm from the West Coast of America (the "USA" America) the Spanish language is far more useful, as it is if you're from our Southwest, or even Texas. Go over one more state, and French is quite the thing, as New Orleans was originally a French settlement. Finish your trip to the Southeast USA, and you're in Florida, which has a sizable Cuban population, so we're back to Spanish.
> 
> In fact, going from North to South America, Canada is an English/French language country, and everything south of the US border is Spanish language countries, with the exception of Brazil, in which Portuguese is the language.
> 
> I've tried to learn some conversational Spanish, but I've been stuck at the "rudimentary" level for decades.


I didn't write the comment about China and India, so I don't know where you got that!!


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> That was strange.


Is it Lucy Ball?


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Is it Lucy Ball?


It is *not* Lucille Ball. The actress has been successfully identified as *Ginger Rogers*.

Hint #2: The film was a hit when it was released, although I think it's not very highly regarded these days.

Hint #3: The man pictured was highly regarded on Broadway, but relegated _mostly_ to character roles and bad buys in film. He also made the transition to television as well, usually playing bad guys and villains.

Hint #4: His death was originally ruled a suicide by police, but the deputy coroner found no evidence of foul play nor any indication that he planned to take his life and ruled his death accidental.


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> I didn't write the comment about China and India, so I don't know where you got that!!


I was the first to bring up China and India, in the context of what I thought might be useful second languages for Australians to learn, as those two countries are fairly influential in the region.

That comment was triggered by someone mentioning that Australians, like Americans, often don't bother learning a second language.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> I was the first to bring up China and India, in the context of what I thought might be useful second languages for Australians to learn, as those two countries are fairly influential in the region.
> 
> That comment was triggered by someone mentioning that Australians, like Americans, often don't bother learning a second language.


I became confused when it was sitting amongst my comments in your 'reply', that's all. But the point you make is a good one; there isn't any reason why Australians don't have a second language - Asian - in their tool kits. My sister, schooled in the 1960s, learned Indonesian, Latin and French. She went on to teach the latter in highschool but she seems to have lost her skills now....use it or lose it!!


----------



## Guest

Your next challenge:


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> Your next challenge:


Shock Corridor
I am almost sure it is


----------



## Guest

You nailed it. Sam Fuller film; he was undervalued.

Your turn now.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Alrighty then. Here's one . . . .
> 
> View attachment 144199
> 
> 
> View attachment 144205





MAS said:


> I'd guess *Kitty Foyle* if that's Dennis Morgan or James Craig with Ginger Rogers.





pianozach said:


> That _*is*_ Ginger Rogers, but . . . .
> 
> . . . . but that is neither Dennis Morgan nor James Craig.
> 
> The man pictured is NOT co-starring in this film; his role is minor, and comes in later in the film. During the McCarthy era he was an outspoken critic of U.S. Senator Joseph McCarthy's tactics. As a result, he was blacklisted in Hollywood and spent most of the blacklist period working on Broadway rather than Hollywood





Rogerx said:


> Is it Lucy Ball?





pianozach said:


> It is *not* Lucille Ball. The actress has been successfully identified as *Ginger Rogers*.
> 
> Hint #2: The film was a hit when it was released, although I think it's not very highly regarded these days.
> 
> Hint #3: The man pictured was highly regarded on Broadway, but relegated _mostly_ to character roles and bad buys in film. He also made the transition to television as well, usually playing bad guys and villains.
> 
> Hint #4: His death was originally ruled a suicide by police, but the deputy coroner found no evidence of foul play nor any indication that he planned to take his life and ruled his death accidental.











. . . . . . . . .

Still active.


----------



## MAS

pianozach said:


> . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Still active.


I don't think anyone is solving this...


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Alrighty then. Here's one . . . .
> 
> View attachment 144199
> 
> 
> View attachment 144205





MAS said:


> I don't think anyone is solving this...


War time film. 1942.

That's Albert Dekker in the still with Ginger.


----------



## MAS

pianozach said:


> War time film. 1942.
> 
> That's Albert Dekker in the still with Ginger.
> 
> View attachment 144279


Haven't seen that one


----------



## pianozach

MAS said:


> Haven't see that one


RKO did their part for the War Effort with this now-forgetten romantic comedy/drama anti-Nazi travelogue.

It was nominated for Best Sound in 1942 at a time when EVERY studio got to submit a film for several categories.

Ginger, a burlesque dancer (actually, a stripper), marries a Nazi sympathizer, but charming foreign correspondent Cary Grant follows them to Prague, then Warsaw. At one point, Grant and Rogers are mistaken for Jews and briefly placed in a concentration camp. After her husband is arrested for selling defective weapons to the Nazis, Grant and Rogers flee to Norway, Holland, Belgium and Paris, all of which end up falling to the Nazis. All the while they're pursued by her husband (Slezak).

There they meet up with Dekker, who plays an American spy posing as a photographer.


----------



## Guest

I've never heard of this film!! Thanks for bringing it to your attention. Vienna 1938!! Why does she shout!!??


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


>


Hint: movie has two titles .


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> I've never heard of this film!! Thanks for bringing it to your attention. Vienna 1938!! Why does she shout!!??


Shouting when talking on the phone has a long tradition going all the way back to crank phones. What you hear is sometimes a bit difficult to hear, so you shout because your brain tells you that they are having the same problem.

People _*still*_ shout when they're on phone.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> Shouting when talking on the phone has a long tradition going all the way back to crank phones. What you hear is sometimes a bit difficult to hear, so you shout because your brain tells you that they are having the same problem.
> 
> People _*still*_ shout when they're on phone.


Well, that is good news. For a moment there I thought Ginger was talking into a tin with string.


----------



## MAS

Deleted deleted deleted


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


>


No-one seems to do anything, so it's the great Eddie Redmayne staring in Like Minds/ Murderous intent.
Enjoy your ride.


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> No-one seems to do anything, so it's the great Eddie Redmayne staring in Like Minds/ Murderous intent.
> Enjoy your ride.


Haven't seen the movie, alas!

*Next! *


----------



## Guest

I don't know the name of the film from which this still is taken. But I'd like to take the opportunity to introduce you to Jacqueline McKenzie - one of Australia's finest and most beautiful actresses. Jacqui is 52 now and has 3 times the talent of Nicole Kidman.










McKenzie has made some fine films and the best was one called "Under the Lighthouse Dancing", filmed off Perth, Western Australia: it's a poignant and original film. Here it is:


----------



## MAS

McKenzie looks familiar. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> *Next! *
> 
> View attachment 144345


Perhaps a hint is needed. The film is Spanish.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> McKenzie looks familiar. Thanks for the link.


It's quite a lovely film - very slow - and based on a true story. Naomi Watts is in that film; she went on to an international career as you'd know but Jacqui stayed here and is essentially a theatre and television actress, as I said, much better than Kidman.


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> Haven't seen the movie, alas!
> 
> *Next! *
> 
> View attachment 144345


I know it's from Pedro Almodovar but the name..... not at this moment


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> I know it's from Pedro Almodovar but the name..... not at this moment


Almodóvar's *Tie me up, tie me down* (átame), 1989. Hard to believe it's over 40 years ago!


----------



## MAS

Who'd like to guess to which film this still belongs?


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> Who'd like to guess to which film this still belongs?
> 
> View attachment 144482


I follow my first instinct, Anna and the King of Siam.......


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> I follow my first instinct, Anna and the King of Siam.......


It's Linda Darnell, is it not? She's definitely playing Tuptim from "*Anna and the King of Siam*". The poor woman died at 41 years of age from burns sustained in a house fire.


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> I follow my first instinct, Anna and the King of Siam.......


Good instincts, Rogerx - correct!


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> It's Linda Darnell, is it not? She's definitely playing Tuptim from "*Anna and the King of Siam*". The poor woman died at 41 years of age from burns sustained in a house fire.


Horrible death!


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Horrible death!


Same thing happened to Robert Burks, Hitchcock's cinematographer. Hitch was devastated.


----------



## MAS

What movie am I from?


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> What movie am I from?
> 
> View attachment 144507


She looks like a cat.......


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> What movie am I from?
> 
> View attachment 144507





Rogerx said:


> She looks like a cat.......


And she is a woman, so Cat woman.


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> And she is a woman, so Cat woman.


Close but no cigar. The film is by Paul Schrader...


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> Close but no cigar. The film is by Paul Schrader...


Cat's People then .


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Cat's People then .


*Cat People* is correct!


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> *Cat People* is correct!


So, a remake of the Tournier?


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> So, a remake of the Tournier?


Yes, with Nastassja Kinski.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Yes, with Nastassja Kinski.


As ever in these instances I ask the question "why"?


----------



## MAS

In which movie were these people dancing?


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> View attachment 144624
> 
> 
> In which movie were these people dancing?


"*Swing Time*" (director George Stevens). "Pick yourself up, dust yourself off and start all over again..."


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> "*Swing Time*" (director George Stevens). "Pick yourself up, dust yourself off and start all over again..."


I knew you'd get that! Brava!


----------



## Guest

My kids were all brought up with those RKO musicals with Fred Astaire. They laughed about the look on Eric Blore's face during this dance sequence:


----------



## Guest

Where am I from?


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Where am I from?


I'd say, *Executive Suite*, Barbara Stanwyck, William Holden, Frederick March, June Allyson.


----------



## Guest

Correct. Very good film too.


----------



## MAS

Next challenge, hope somebody knows this film.


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> View attachment 144789
> 
> 
> Next challenge, hope somebody knows this film.


I do: Orfeu Negro (Black Orpheus)


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> I do: Orfeu Negro (Black Orpheus)


Great! Correct!


----------



## MAS

Deleted post.......


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> View attachment 144851
> 
> 
> This one should be easy!


Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## MAS

I don’t know why that happens. I’ll make a new post. Sorry!


----------



## MAS

I hope this one doesn't disappear!


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> View attachment 144863
> 
> 
> I hope this one doesn't disappear!


It's still here, I only know the actor, no title.....


----------



## pianozach

MAS said:


> View attachment 144863
> 
> 
> I hope this one doesn't disappear!


We could do this "20 Questions" style.

Is this a foreign (non-English-language) film?


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> We could do this "20 Questions" style.
> 
> Is this a foreign (non-English-language) film?


'The Boston Strangler".


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> 'The Boston Strangler".


Sorry, too late to answer your question, pianozach, Christabel has the correct title: *The Boston Strangler*, 1968, Richard Fleisher.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Sorry, too late to answer your question, pianozach, Christabel has the correct title: *The Boston Strangler*, 1968, Richard Fleisher.


The finest performance, apart from "Some Like it Hot", which Tony Curtis ever gave. He was just brilliant as the 'strangler' (though some people think that case isn't really resolved).


----------



## Guest

The next one:


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> The next one:


 Out of the past


----------



## Guest

Yes, that's the one. And a fine film too.


----------



## Guest

What is this film?


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> What is this film?


Federico Fellini's *Amarcord*. That was quite easy (at least for me) 
Not my favorite film by Fellini but one that made a huge impression on me when I was a young boy.

Next challenge:


----------



## Guest

Correct and I meant it to be easy. I'm glad you HUGELY :lol: enjoyed "Amacord".


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> View attachment 145280


Time's up. It was from the *Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance)*. Hard to believe that nobody here has seen it 

Let's see if anyone will recognize this one:


----------



## Rogerx

Mifek said:


> Time's up. It was from the *Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance)*. Hard to believe that nobody here has seen it
> 
> Let's see if anyone will recognize this one:
> 
> View attachment 145329


Can we have a hint??????


----------



## Mifek

Rogerx said:


> Can we have a hint??????


This is an English language movie that is frequently listed among the greatest films of all time. The film director plays a cameo role as one of the bad guys.


----------



## Mifek

More hints:
The action takes place in the U.S. Both male and female leading roles are played by the Oscar-winning actors. The film director was born in Europe.


----------



## Mifek

And to make the challenge a bit more difficult, here is another still from the same movie:


----------



## Mifek

Here is the last hint:
The stills shown above are kind of misleading, as the film is set in the 1930s and most of the action takes place in a large city on the West Coast.


----------



## Mifek

Time's up, so let me reveal the answer. It was Roman Polanski's *Chinatown*.

Here is the next challenge:


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> Time's up, so let me reveal the answer. It was Roman Polanski's *Chinatown*.
> 
> Here is the next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 145368


I love "Chinatown", having seen it many times. I don't remember that shot with the horse at all. I don't know the one with the two Asian women at all.


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> I love "Chinatown", having seen it many times. I don't remember that shot with the horse at all.


It was the scene in which Gittes (Jack Nicholson) was asking the local boy about the dried-up river channel and was told that the water comes at night.











Christabel said:


> I don't know the one with the two Asian women at all.


This is a beautifully shot film that tells a quite intriguing story, so I would certainly recommend it to you. The film got many international awards, so I would assume that at least some cinema fans in the U.S. have seen it.


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> It was the scene in which Gittes (Jack Nicholson) was asking the local boy about the dried-up river channel and was told that the water comes at night.
> 
> View attachment 145375
> 
> 
> This is a beautifully shot film that tells a quite intriguing story, so I would certainly recommend it to you. The film got many international awards, so I would assume that at least some cinema fans in the U.S. have seen it.


Oh yes, of course!! Senior's moment!!! I do not know the other film but others here might.


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> View attachment 145368


It seems there are not many fans of Asian movies here 
That beautiful shot was from *The Handmaiden* (Ah-ga-ssi), a South Korean movie directed by Park Chan-wook.

Let's change the continent again:


----------



## Guest

I know only a handful of foreign films, mostly from the 30s and 40s.


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> I know only a handful of foreign films, mostly from the 30s and 40s.


I wonder whether those who haven't seen this movie would recognize the actress shown in the still. The film itself has been considered quite controversial, although I am among those who have been fascinated by the story and the way it was told. Also, it should be noted that classical music (mostly Schubert) plays a very important role here.


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> View attachment 145412


It was *The Piano Teacher* (La Pianiste), directed by Michael Haneke. Isabelle Huppert played the title role.

What is this film?


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> It was *The Piano Teacher* (La Pianiste), directed by Michael Haneke. Isabelle Huppert played the title role.
> 
> What is this film?
> 
> View attachment 145457


Yes, I did see that film "The Piano Teacher" and I am aware of the scene/s you're talking about. This did put me off, but I like Isabelle Huppert very much.

The other film still; is it 'The Pianist'?


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> The other film still; is it 'The Pianist'?


No, and this movie is not about the war.


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> What is this film?
> 
> View attachment 145457


It is *The Lobster*, directed by Yorgos Lanthimos, with Colin Farrell and Rachel Weisz playing the leading roles. A bit eccentric but nevertheless very captivating and thought-provoking film, so I am strongly recommending it to all those who are looking for something new and at the same time quite ambitious. Also, a lot of good classical music in the background (Schnittke, Britten, Shostakovich and Borodin, among others).

The next challenge:


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> It is *The Lobster*, directed by Yorgos Lanthimos, with Colin Farrell and Rachel Weisz playing the leading roles. A bit eccentric but nevertheless very captivating and thought-provoking film, so I am strongly recommending it to all those who are looking for something new and at the same time quite ambitious. Also, a lot of good classical music in the background (Schnittke, Britten, Shostakovich and Borodin, among others).
> 
> The next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 145493


I have never heard of "The Lobster". The next still is from "*A Raisin' in the Sun*" - an absolutely excellent film with Sidney Poitier.


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> The next still is from "*A Raisin' in the Sun*" - an absolutely excellent film with Sidney Poitier.


Correct. Great film, though it seems undeservedly forgotten.


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> Correct. Great film, though it seems undeservedly forgotten.


It was like a stage play, wasn't it. Terrific script and I've always loved Poitier. Gorgeous too.


----------



## Guest

This?


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> This?


*The Train*. I remember you telling us that you have recently watched it with your grandson 

Does anyone recognize this one?


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> Does anyone recognize this one?
> 
> View attachment 145850


It is from Michael Crichton's *Coma*, a medical thriller starring Michael Douglas and Geneviève Bujold.

Here is the next challenge:


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> Here is the next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 145900


It is *The Sheltering Sky*, directed by Bernardo Bertolucci, starring Debra Winger and John Malkovich.

Which film is this one from?


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> It is *The Sheltering Sky*, directed by Bernardo Bertolucci, starring Debra Winger and John Malkovich.
> 
> Which film is this one from?
> 
> View attachment 145972


"Life is Beautiful". A truly magnificent film in every way!!!


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> "Life is Beautiful".


Correct!



Christabel said:


> A truly magnificent film in every way!!!


Fully agreed.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


>


I would guess it is "Splendor in the Grass". I remember falling in love with Nathalie Wood when watching this movie first time


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> I would guess it is "Splendor in the Grass". I remember falling in love with Nathalie Wood when watching this movie first time


Yes. One of my absolute faves.


----------



## Mifek

Here is the next one:


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> Here is the next one:
> 
> View attachment 146082


The still is from Akira Kurosawa's *Ikiru*, a true masterpiece starring Takashi Shimura. This is one of those movies that make my eyes wet every time I watch the film (others include "City Lights", "Life is Beautiful" or "Ballad of a Soldier").

The next challenge:


----------



## Guest

You write movingly about the films you love; it's a pleasure to read this!! Thank you. I need to revisit "City Lights" and I see there's a beautiful restoration about. Chaplin was an enigma; those early films with the pratfalls weren't funny to me, but his "Modern Times" and "The Great Dictator" are excellent films. He was a man practically without an education (I read his autobiography decades ago). Imagine that today!!!

Your stills are a challenge to me; I couldn't recognize a Japanese face on that monochrome image. I will watch out for this film. I don't know "Ballad of a Soldier" either.

I've been a film tragic since I was a child. As a teenager I had a list of the names of all the major directors written on a very long piece of paper which was taped to my bedroom robe. What kind of tragic is that???!!! Then down to the local library to read as much as I could about them. You might not be surprised (or interested) to learn that many of my peers bored me rigid because they couldn't discuss these things with me.


----------



## pianozach

Mifek said:


> The still is from Akira Kurosawa's *Ikiru*, a true masterpiece starring Takashi Shimura. This is one of those movies that make my eyes wet every time I watch the film (others include "City Lights", "Life is Beautiful" or "Ballad of a Soldier").
> 
> The next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 146154


I don't have a clue, but I love the lighting and cinematography there. It's kinda a color film noir.


----------



## Guest

The art of the cinema; it keeps yielding its secrets and beauty and continues to amaze with imagery. (Plots, scripts and action; not so much these days.)

These production stills reminds us of how a single, pertinent image from a film we've loved/enjoyed can remain burnished in the memory forever.


----------



## Mifek

pianozach said:


> I don't have a clue, but I love the lighting and cinematography there. It's kinda a color film noir.


Actually, the still was chosen deliberately to not reveal the very specific way the film was made, otherwise it would be much easier to recognize this movie. So let me just mention that this film divided the critics quite strongly, especially in the U.S. (where both the experimental arrangement and the political overtones were criticized by many), yet I am among those who consider it one of the greatest movies of the last few decades.


----------



## Guest

"The Hudsucker Proxy"?


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> "The Hudsucker Proxy"?


No, it is *Dogville*, a 2003 film by the Danish director Lars von Trier, starring Nicole Kidman, among others. Ben Gazzara, known mainly from his role in the "Anatomy of a Murder", is seen in the above scene.

How about this one?


----------



## Guest

I've never heard of this film. Last saw Ben Gazzara in 'The Big Lebowski".


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> I've never heard of this film.


I guess this is because the film was was kind of boycotted in the U.S., although it won a number of international awards, including Palme d'Or at Cannes Festival. Also, it is frequently listed among the most important films of the 21st century (see the recently discussed list published by The Guardian, or a similar list published by BBC Culture).

What about the last challenge, do you recognize that film?


----------



## Guest

I don't know the film at all from that production still.


----------



## Mifek

Time's up. The still was from *The Hours*, a psychological drama directed by Stephen Daldry. Beautiful acting by Nicole Kidman, Julianne Moore and Meryl Streep and the mesmerizing music by Philip Glass combine into a deeply moving picture of the human life destroyed by depression.

The next challenge:


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> Time's up. The still was from *The Hours*, a psychological drama directed by Stephen Daldry. Beautiful acting by Nicole Kidman, Julianne Moore and Meryl Streep and the mesmerizing music by Philip Glass combine into a deeply moving picture of the human life destroyed by depression.
> 
> The next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 146302


I loved Daldry's "Billy Elliot" but haven't seen "The Hours".


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> The next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 146302


It is from *Rabbit-Proof Fence*, an Australian film directed by Phillip Noyce. It tells a story of three young girls who were chased by the police when trying to return home (by walking some 1,500 miles) after being taken by force from their Aboriginal families. Certainly one of the best Australian movies I have seen so far. Importantly, the film was a part of the historical debate over the so-called Stolen Generations.

The next one is a comedy:


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> It is from *Rabbit-Proof Fence*, an Australian film directed by Phillip Noyce. It tells a story of three young girls who were chased by the police when trying to return home (by walking some 1,500 miles) after being taken by force from their Aboriginal families. Certainly one of the best Australian movies I have seen so far. Importantly, the film was a part of the historical debate over the so-called Stolen Generations.
> 
> The next one is a comedy:
> 
> View attachment 146388


I taught "*Rabbit Proof Fence*" for matriculation-level English over a decade ago, but I don't remember that scene. It was for a unit called "_Area of Study: The Journey_". Sorry, I have to disagree about the film - it was straight propaganda. And that's what I taught my students in a shot by shot breakdown of the most important scenes.

One small example: the office of administrator A.O. Neville; shot with canted framing (signalling 'menace/threat'), semi-lit, sepia-coloured office, the actor with nothing out of place in his slicked-down hair (suggesting rigid regimentation and not dissimilar in mien to a well-known dictator) and just a ticking clock for background noise (oh, very subtle). Ken Branagh's obsessive Neville was meant to be interpreted as cruel and neurotic in his unhealthy interest in 'half-casts'. Lots of the scenes were shot with this kind of subjective framing to manipulate the viewer. Cameras hidden behind rocks and bushes from the POV of the police while children innocently played; they were the quarry of the evil authorities. It would indeed be remarkable to me if those "stolen" children - who never saw A.O. Neville or many of those authorities - could have, in their adult years, provided so accurate a description of their pursuers.

Finally, I told my students that "if you walk out of the cinema convinced about one side of a very controversial argument you've been brainwashed; you should be able to ask '_what would I have done_?' and not necessarily have derived an answer". I cautioned them to always think for themselves and that, once in the cinema with that chock-top and popcorn, they are already highly suggestible. It was a unit tailor made for me in the sense that I had a background in documentary film for television.


----------



## Guest

Is that production still from '*Age of Consent*' with Helen Mirren? It was made in Queensland, Australia.


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> Finally, I told my students that "if you walk out of the cinema convinced about one side of a very controversial argument you've been brainwashed


Fortunately, most people nowadays find nothing controversial in condemning racism or criticizing the former policy of the Australian government, just like they don't consider such movies like "Schindler's List", "12 Years a Slave", "Cry Freedom", "Gandhi", "The Killing Fields" or "Katyn" to be just a political propaganda, although neither of those films leaves any doubt as to which side in the political/racial conflict was right in each case. Let me also remind you that "Rabbit-Proof Fence" is not that "one-sided" as you describe it - see for example such characters like Moodoo, the Aborigine tracker working for the mission and chasing fugitive children, or the family of white farmers who were helping the Aborigine girls on their way back home.


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> Is that production still from '*Age of Consent*' with Helen Mirren? It was made in Queensland, Australia.


No, it is from Billy Wilder's "*Avanti!*" and shows Jack Lemon and Juliet Mills.

The next one is an Oscar-winning film:


----------



## pianozach

Mifek said:


> No, it is from Billy Wilder's "*Avanti!*" and shows Jack Lemon and Juliet Mills.
> 
> The next one is an Oscar-winning film:
> 
> View attachment 146441


 . . . . . Titanic?


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> Fortunately, most people nowadays find nothing controversial in condemning racism or criticizing the former policy of the Australian government, just like they don't consider such movies like "Schindler's List", "12 Years a Slave", "Cry Freedom", "Gandhi", "The Killing Fields" or "Katyn" to be just a political propaganda, although neither of those films leaves any doubt as to which side in the political/racial conflict was right in each case. Let me also remind you that "Rabbit-Proof Fence" is not that "one-sided" as you describe it - see for example such characters like Moodoo, the Aborigine tracker working for the mission and chasing fugitive children, or the family of white farmers who were helping the Aborigine girls on their way back home.


The 'stolen generation'/racist mantra has prevented children of aboriginal communities from living in safety right now, today. The hysteria about the 'stolen generations' has lead to a severe over-reaction and it's become a 'shut up' clause to prevent real discussion. There are children in remote communities continually exposed to abuse and violence. Last year a 2 year old girl was reported with Syphilis and children are raped and abused, as are aboriginal women. When you try to do something about it the scream of 'stolen children' and 'racist' arises. Activists like aboriginal Jacinta Price have been de-platformed, abused and condemned for even trying to discuss this and for her calls for the aboriginal people themselves to own the problem. She's been called a 'racist' herself!! And the nature of "Rabbit Proof Fence" is predicated on there being evil people who enjoyed their work of rounding up vulnerable aboriginal children without any real discussion about the often-complex motivations behind it; just the convenient tropes about colonialism. And you might be interested to know that not all aboriginal people think the same about this issue; to assume so is itself a form of racism and the bigotry of low expectations.

I wanted my school students to follow their own hearts and use their brains and not be indoctrinated with one particular view of the aboriginal question. That would only make them intellectually lazy, at best.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> . . . . . Titanic?


A Peter Greenaway film..."The Cook....."?


----------



## Mifek

pianozach said:


> . . . . . Titanic?


Nope... 
This time no Holywood stars.


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> The 'stolen generation'/racist mantra has prevented children of aboriginal communities from living in safety right now, today. The hysteria about the 'stolen generations' has lead to a severe over-reaction and it's become a 'shut up' clause to prevent real discussion. There are children in remote communities continually exposed to abuse and violence. Last year a 2 year old girl was reported with Syphilis and children are raped and abused, as are aboriginal women. When you try to do something about it the scream of 'stolen children' and 'racist' arises. Activists like aboriginal Jacinta Price have been de-platformed, abused and condemned for even trying to discuss this and for her calls for the aboriginal people themselves to own the problem. She's been called a 'racist' herself!! And the nature of "Rabbit Proof Fence" is predicated on there being evil people who enjoyed their work of rounding up vulnerable aboriginal children without any real discussion about the often-complex motivations behind it; just the convenient tropes about colonialism. And you might be interested to know that not all aboriginal people think the same about this issue; to assume so is itself a form of racism and the bigotry of low expectations.
> 
> I wanted my school students to follow their own hearts and use their brains and not be indoctrinated with one particular view of the aboriginal question. That would only make them intellectually lazy, at best.


I am sorry to say this, but all this reminds me of people who say that the racial segregation in the U.S. or the apartheid in South Africa were good things because there was much less crime thanks to those "old good policies", so no modern film should show any bad sides of slavery or racial segregation without reminding us about the "good intentions" of people who were introducing or supporting that old system. Similarly, one should not make any movie about the Holocaust without reminding us about all those bad Jews contributing to the communist crimes, about those responsible for the "ongoing Palestinian genocide" or about the wealthy Jews from the past who have "invented" the modern capitalism and are thus responsible for all the poverty and social injustice of the modern world, otherwise all those films about racism should be considered a "pure propaganda" or "brainwashing".


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> A Peter Greenaway film..."The Cook....."?


Wrong guess again...


----------



## Mifek

A hint: The action takes place in the 19th century Europe.


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> A hint: The action takes place in the 19th century Europe.


And food is a very important subject.


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> I am sorry to say this, but all this reminds me of people who say that the racial segregation in the U.S. or the apartheid in South Africa were good things because there was much less crime thanks to those "old good policies", so no modern film should show any bad sides of slavery or racial segregation without reminding us about the "good intentions" of people who were introducing or supporting that old system. Similarly, one should not make any movie about the Holocaust without reminding us about all those bad Jews contributing to the communist crimes, about those responsible for the "ongoing Palestinian genocide" or about the wealthy Jews from the past who have "invented" the modern capitalism and are thus responsible for all the poverty and social injustice of the modern world, otherwise all those films about racism should be considered a "pure propaganda" or "brainwashing".


That's not what I said; your comments are incoherent. Yours is an either/or paradigm. Two things can exist simultaneously. The film "Rabbit Proof Fence" makes no equivocation; white people are very very bad people. Well, it happens that recent events have shown that this is a very superficial position to adopt.

I said the film demonized ordinary people fulfilling the government mandate. Also, that it has become an excuse to shut down discussion and dealing with the real, live problems in aboriginal communities where children are suffering. This obviously isn't a concern to you but it certainly is to me, and this endless iterating of old racist accusations - over and over and over again (which we're all exhausted by, incidentally) - isn't helping aboriginal people move forward one iota in dealing with their serious problems of abuse and neglect. It's the ultimate form of racism to remove personal agency from any group of people - whether thru subjugation or the bigotry of low expectations. The aboriginal activists here wanting to help the people have said exactly that themselves and the grievance-junkies want them shut right up. No community or society can thrive which has children treated so badly and by their own people; that is the elephant in the room so it's much easier to talk about the 'stolen generations' based on a government report from nearly a century ago and valorized in a recent film which depicted them as nature's own children being kidnapped by cruel white people. Try telling that to the 3 year old child with Syphilis in the remote Northern Territory of Australia. Meanwhile, the rest of the country is regularly assured it is being 'kept safe' from Covid-19. That isn't racist, or anything.

At some point it's futile demonizing people to make a point which has, as I've said, been absolutely done to death. It's time for these VICTIMS now to get up on their own feet, now that history has lashed us all for being such bad people. Talk is cheap.

Nobody was treated worse in the history of the world than the Jews and look at the lives they've made for themselves.

This argument is circular; you keep harking back to the past to situations which have nothing to do with Australia. Grievance gets nobody anywhere. It merely operates as an expedient political tool in the final analysis. Propaganda always has a political purpose. And that's what I taught my students.

I'm punching below my weight continuing this discussion.


----------



## jegreenwood

Mifek said:


> And food is a very important subject.


"Babette's Feast"?


----------



## Mifek

jegreenwood said:


> "Babette's Feast"?


Yes, this is correct!
I was surprised to learn that this movie was included into the Vatican's list of 45 great films.
Also, Pope Francis I has supposedly mentioned on several occasions that this is his favorite film (although I've also heard that in one of the more recent interviews he said it is Fellini's "La Strada").


----------



## Mifek

Christabel said:


> The film "Rabbit Proof Fence" makes no equivocation; white people are very very bad people.


Now, I am beginning to doubt whether you have ever seen the whole movie...

EDIT: Let's forget about the obvious examples of good white people shown in "Rabbit-Proof Fence" that I have provided in my post and go back for a while to the previously discussed film "Life Is Beautiful" (as we both seem to agree that this is a wonderful film). At which point does that film give us a message saying that probably not all Germans were bad people? If there is no such message, would you classify "Life is beautiful" as "straight propaganda and brainwashing"?


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> Now, I am beginning to doubt whether you have ever seen the whole movie...
> 
> EDIT: Let's forget about the obvious examples of good white people shown in "Rabbit-Proof Fence" that I have provided in my post and go back for a while to the previously discussed film "Life Is Beautiful" (as we both seem to agree that this is a wonderful film). At which point does that film give us a message saying that probably not all Germans were bad people? If there is no such message, would you classify "Life is beautiful" as "straight propaganda and brainwashing"?


Stupid comments. You've conveniently overlooked every one of my points on the damaging effects to an entire sector of indigenous people by the grievance mentality, as fuelled by this film. Now you are straining really, really old tea leaves with your analogies!! I made the point about the Jews and grievance. Sound of crickets.

You might be interested to know that the British Poet Laureate Ted Hughes has been 'reappraised' and shunted aside and blacklisted by the British Library because his ancestors in the 17th century had 'something to do with' the slave trade. On the other hand, your single track mind probably won't be concerned about a peripheral issue like this. But it's all part of the same continuum of entrenched victimhood.


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> Nobody was treated worse in the history of the world than the Jews . . . .


I'll probably regret weighing in, but what the hell.

No debate that the Jews have been treated poorly. The Holocaust is one of the worst genocides in world history, if you're looking at raw numbers of deaths. Around 2/3 of the Jewish population of Europe, or around 6 million killed. The other 3 million terrorized. And, of course, it's not the first time the jews were chased from their homes. I'm thinking back to Imperial Russia, and the pogroms instituted by the Tzar, half a century before the Holocaust.

I just thought I'd speak up regarding the unknown number of *Africans kidnapped* from their continent and used as slaves. THAT's the first thing that came to mind. The deaths, the rapes, the lynchings, the floggings, the families ripped apart.

We'll never really have an accurate death toll resulting in the *slave trade*, but some estimates have calculated that 60 million deaths resulted from *white Christian imperialism*. The transatlantic slave trade took place across the Atlantic Ocean from the 15th through the 19th century. That number is based on historical estimates of how many people may have died in capture, during the voyage at sea, and due to disease, starvation and back breaking labor in the New World. But what is certain is that the slave trade was a genocide against the African people.

The genocide of *Native Americans* also comes to mind - Again, there is no accurate count, but it's likely that 12 million Indigenous people died in what is today the United States between 1492 and 1900.

And, of course, the *genocide of indigenous peoples* is by no means exclusive to the United States: Paraguay, Guatemala, Brazil, Australia, Canada, and Mexico, to name a few.



I did a benefit condensed performance of a show at a jewish retirement home in Los Angeles once - We hung out for a couple hours before AND after our performance . . . one of the retirees recounted his story, punctuating it by showing us the number that had been tattooed on his arm by the German military.


----------



## EnescuCvartet

Beat the Devil (1953)


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> I'll probably regret weighing in, but what the hell.
> 
> No debate that the Jews have been treated poorly. The Holocaust is one of the worst genocides in world history, if you're looking at raw numbers of deaths. Around 2/3 of the Jewish population of Europe, or around 6 million killed. The other 3 million terrorized. And, of course, it's not the first time the jews were chased from their homes. I'm thinking back to Imperial Russia, and the pogroms instituted by the Tzar, half a century before the Holocaust.
> 
> I just thought I'd speak up regarding the unknown number of *Africans kidnapped* from their continent and used as slaves. THAT's the first thing that came to mind. The deaths, the rapes, the lynchings, the floggings, the families ripped apart.
> 
> We'll never really have an accurate death toll resulting in the *slave trade*, but some estimates have calculated that 60 million deaths resulted from *white Christian imperialism*. The transatlantic slave trade took place across the Atlantic Ocean from the 15th through the 19th century. That number is based on historical estimates of how many people may have died in capture, during the voyage at sea, and due to disease, starvation and back breaking labor in the New World. But what is certain is that the slave trade was a genocide against the African people.
> 
> The genocide of *Native Americans* also comes to mind - Again, there is no accurate count, but it's likely that 12 million Indigenous people died in what is today the United States between 1492 and 1900.
> 
> And, of course, the *genocide of indigenous peoples* is by no means exclusive to the United States: Paraguay, Guatemala, Brazil, Australia, Canada, and Mexico, to name a few.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a benefit condensed performance of a show at a jewish retirement home in Los Angeles once - We hung out for a couple hours before AND after our performance . . . one of the retirees recounted his story, punctuating it by showing us the number that had been tattooed on his arm by the German military.


All of this is appalling, yes. And white British people transported to Australia in the late 18th century because they stole a loaf of bread!! That shocking trip across the seas - many died of seasickness, of course, and other diseases. They were summarily flogged for disobedience when they got here; we've been to one of the outposts in Pt. Macquarie to witness the brutality through records of the time - and an exhibition of barbarous implements of torture. But they made a life for themselves when they earned their freedom and modern Australia is the result of this.

The Jews have progressed in life, never trading on victimhood or grievance for a single minute. It's a lesson everybody could learn. If there's a connection in your comments to "Rabbit Proof Fence" I'm sure I don't know what it is. The Australian government has poured tens of BILLIONS of dollars into Aboriginal welfare; but they must help themselves. You can lead the horse to water.

And private schools in Sydney are offering scholarships to young indigenous people for high school (don't tell me they're 'stolen'!!??) and it gladdens the heart to see the fantastic strides these students make and what successful endeavours they go onto. One of Australia's most important aboriginal leaders - a man named Noel Pearson, who has a combined Arts and Law degree (he's a very smart fellow) - has told his people to "accept personal responsibility; to fix their own problems and stop sitting down and complaining about their lot in life". He was the man who coined the expression, relating to racism and get-out-clauses as "the bigotry of low expectations". And if you want to remove aboriginal kids from violence and dysfunction you are howled down by protests of "stolen generation" - of which Philip Noyce's one-sided film provided the ammunition.

Yes, it's ironic isn't it; a cultural catch-cry keeps disadvantaged kids in their places, effectively stealing their futures.


----------



## Guest

This is one of the cinematographers I worked with in my days in television; he's discussing cinematography here.

https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/11672643869/cinematography-geoff-burton?action=play

I'll say no more about him!!!


----------



## perempe

I stopped a movie yesterday about here. I did not draw those white lines in paint. not a full frame.


----------



## perempe

It's from the train heist scene of Solo: A Star Wars Story (2018).


----------



## Conrad2

I think this thread is fun to play so I'm bumping it up. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~







The frame is taken from a Japanese black and white historical drama film. It cause quite a stir when it was released.

You may have to click on the picture to enlarge it.


----------



## WNvXXT

Hara-Kiri (1962)


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> Hara-Kiri (1962)


Yep you got it.:tiphat:

It's your turn now.


----------



## WNvXXT

^ Great film!

Here's one:


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> ^ Great film!
> 
> Here's one:


I believe this is from the film Stalker directed by Tarkovsky.


----------



## WNvXXT

Conrad2 said:


> I believe this is from the film Stalker directed by Tarkovsky.


Correct. You are up.


----------



## Conrad2

Ok. Here's the next one:


----------



## WNvXXT

A guess; one of those new wave films - Breathless (1960)?


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> A guess; one of those new wave films - Breathless (1960)?


You got the movie wrong, but you on the right path.

Hint: movie deal with depression.


----------



## norman bates

The fire within?


----------



## Conrad2

norman bates said:


> The fire within?


Correct! It's your turn now.


----------



## norman bates

ok, here's one


----------



## Conrad2

norman bates said:


> ok, here's one
> 
> View attachment 154043


Is it the film Morel's Invention directed by Emidio Greco?


----------



## norman bates

yes, I knew it wasn't super difficult but I didn't expect the right anwer that fast 
Your turn.


----------



## Conrad2

Ok. Here's the next one:









You may have to click on the frame to enlarge it.


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> Ok. Here's the next one:
> 
> View attachment 154044
> 
> 
> You may have to click on the frame to enlarge it.


Almost a day pass and no guess so far. My pick seems challenging so I'm dropping a hint.

The film is a teenage romance/family drama movie set against a backdrop of political turmoil, social divide, and the interaction between 1960s American pop culture, traces of Japanese colonialism, and Confucianism.

This should narrow done the number of films that my choice qualify for and hopefully help you.


----------



## norman bates

I've cheated and watched what it was for curiosity. It's strange that I didn't recognized since I saw it. I'd like to watch it again.


----------



## WNvXXT

I'm interested now - especially with the hint. But I'm pretty sure I never saw it. I used to catch a lot of great films when I was with The Criterion Channel - but it stopped working on my windows pc unfortunately.


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> I'm interested now - especially with the hint. But I'm pretty sure I never saw it. I used to catch a lot of great films when I was with The Criterion Channel - but it stopped working on my windows pc unfortunately.


That's a shame! 

I heard some libraries, like my old one in Harris county, offer services where you can rent digital copy of the film free. On the particular service they offered is Kanopy where there is a sizeable amount of criterion collection films, including the one I posted. The only problem is that is a monthly cap of films you can watch. Perhaps this would be some interest to you.


----------



## Rogerx

It has summer in the name ( sun is shining bright on this side of the pond), that is as far as I remember....


----------



## Conrad2

Rogerx said:


> It has summer in the name


You are getting warmer.

I will drop a hint:
The title of the movie came from a line in a song by Charles Hart, a American singer, which was adopted by other 1950s-1960s rock and roll singers and artists.



Conrad2 said:


> View attachment 154044


I'm going to reveal the film name at the end of the day if no one gets it.


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> I'm going to reveal the film name at the end of the day if no one gets it.


The film is A Brighter Summer Day directed by Edward Yang.










A 4 hour portrait of a youngster life in Taiwan during the 1960s, where there was tension between the military and the civil service establishment, political paranoia in the air, unease relationship between the newly arrived Chinese immigrants fleeing from the Communist and the aboriginal residents, a longing for Chinese tradition from the older generations, the youth looking towards America as the future, stain of Japanese colonialism (through the lens shot and the backdrop), the emphasis on education as a social status, and the role of women in society. There are moments of comedy, sorrow, rage, and tragedy throughout the story. For me, I think of the story as being two-sided, the first being a social commentary on life during this period, and the second as a personal look into the family interaction with each other and how a "good" or "average" person can be pressured to silence their conscience by their surrounding. Highly recommended if you have the time to watch. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Rogerx* since you have the closest guess, it should be your turn if you want to play along. If not _then _ someone else can post their own challenge for the rest of us to complete.


----------



## WNvXXT

I saw that and don't recall that scene lol. Love Edward Yang's films - I've seen Taipei Story, Terrorizers, and of course Yi Yi. The Elvis Presley connection was cool I thought.


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> I saw that and don't recall that scene lol. Love Edward Yang's films - I've seen Taipei Story, Terrorizers, and of course Yi Yi. The Elvis Presley connection was cool I thought.


I also cherish his movies. Yi Yi and a Brighter Summer Day are among my favorite films. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Judging from the open spot, and no one got mine, I will post the next one. Hopefully this one is more easier:


----------



## Mifek

The Florida Project?


----------



## Conrad2

Mifek said:


> The Florida Project?


Correct! It's your turn.


----------



## Mifek

I hope it won't be too difficult.


----------



## Conrad2

Mifek said:


> I hope it won't be too difficult.
> 
> View attachment 154221


Is it the film The Idiots (1998)?


----------



## Mifek

Conrad2 said:


> Is it the film The Idiots (1998)?


Yes, correct.
.................


----------



## Conrad2

Ok, here is the next one:


----------



## Mifek

Fanny and Alexander


----------



## Conrad2

Mifek said:


> Fanny and Alexander


Correct! That was fast. It's your turn.


----------



## Mifek

Again, this one might not be easy.


----------



## Conrad2

Mifek said:


> Again, this one might not be easy.
> 
> View attachment 154251


Wild guess here. Wild Tales (2014)?


----------



## Mifek

^^^ You are correct again.


----------



## Conrad2

Mifek said:


> ^^^ You are correct again.




Here's the next one:


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> Here's the next one:
> View attachment 154263


Since this seem a more difficult one, I will drop a hint.
1) The director is noted for blending griot (a form of West African oral storytelling) with surrealist movie techniques.

Two more hints before revealing the film name.


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> Two more hints before revealing the film name.


I'm going to be busy, so I'm going to drop the all the hints now. 
1) The director is noted for blending griot (a form of West African oral storytelling) with surrealist movie techniques.
2) The movie is based on one of Friedrich Dürrenmatt's plays.
3) The film is part of the Third Cinema movement and touches on neocolonialism and consumerism.

Hopefully, all these hints will help you narrow down the choice of films. Good luck!

I will reveal the film's name at the end of the weekend.


----------



## Red Terror

I'll give you a clue: it's not an American film. :tiphat:


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> I'll give you a clue: it's not an American film. :tiphat:


Pele the Conquerer?


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> I'm going to be busy, so I'm going to drop the all the hints now.
> 1) The director is noted for blending griot (a form of West African oral storytelling) with surrealist movie techniques.
> 2) The movie is based on one of Friedrich Dürrenmatt's plays.
> 3) The film is part of the Third Cinema movement and touches on neocolonialism and consumerism.
> 
> Hopefully, all these hints will help you narrow down the choice of films. Good luck!
> 
> I will reveal the film's name at the end of the weekend.


At this point, I think the chances of someone getting this is slim, so I'm announcing the title of the movie.

It's Hyenas directed by Djibril Diop Mambéty.



















I normally don't watch Africans movies as the selection of films falling under it was rather limited, but I was fortunate to see this film. This film plot centers around a conflict between a rich woman who is returning home from abroad and a man who was well respect in the local community. The film deal with how neocolonialism and consumerism trap people and turn them against each other. From watching it there is really no villians in this movie, only victims from my own perspective (cannot go deeper or spoil). Really it's a tragic film and a good film to watch. I marvel at the director style as he combine the native style of griot, which is similar to troubadour, who spin a narrative of the town's history, and the modern style of surrealism (why there is a Japanese police officer in the middle of Sengal???). It was amazing to see how those two style are combine to form an unique perspective of events, narratives, and causes that is so repeated that it begins to lose its luster. Recommend.

Currently on Amazon video and YouTube for rent/buy.

Here's the trailer:




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Since there is a open challenge by Red Terror I will not post a challenge. *Red Terror* if you are active on this thread, can you please confirm if pianozach's guess is right?


----------



## norman bates

Conrad2 said:


> At this point, I think the chances of someone getting this is slim, so I'm announcing the title of the movie.
> 
> It's Hyenas directed by Djibril Diop Mambéty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally don't watch Africans movies as the selection of films falling under it was rather limited, but I was fortunate to see this film. This film plot centers around a conflict between a rich woman who is returning home from abroad and a man who was well respect in the local community. The film deal with how neocolonialism and consumerism trap people and turn them against each other. From watching it there is really no villians in this movie, only victims from my own perspective (cannot go deeper or spoil). Really it's a tragic film and a good film to watch. I marvel at the director style as he combine the native style of griot, which is similar to troubadour, who spin a narrative of the town's history, and the modern style of surrealism (why there is a Japanese police officer in the middle of Sengal???). It was amazing to see how those two style are combine to form an unique perspective of events, narratives, and causes that is so repeated that it begins to lose its luster. Recommend.


I saw Touki Bouki and I absolutely loved it. Visually it was amazing. I haven't seen this one but now I'm definitely going to watch it.


----------



## Red Terror

pianozach said:


> Pele the Conquerer?


HA!

I might as well reveal it since no one will get right (and no one seems to care):

Aleksei German - [2013] *Hard to Be a God*


----------



## Conrad2

Red Terror said:


> HA!
> I might as well reveal it since no one will get right (and no one seems to care)


Pardon me, but to be honest, I was interested in your film frame mystery, however I hold off posting my 1st choice (Andrei Rublev) as pianozach beat me to the punch, so I was waiting for you to either confirm his guess was right or he was wrong like previous posters did. I think if you have indicated that his guess was off, then it would free me and potentially other members to post our picks. Of course this is not set in stone, so you didn't have to continue the posting style of the thread. This is just my take on the lack of response to your post, or perhaps it's more simple, that we haven't watch the film (I haven't) so we simply didn't know what film your posted scene came from, which is somewhat a common occurrence.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here's the next challenge (hopefully an easier one):


----------



## WNvXXT

Just watched that last October. Shoplifters (2018), directed by Kore-Eda Hirokazu.


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> Just watched that last October. Shoplifters (2018), directed by Kore-Eda Hirokazu.


You got it! It's your turn.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


>


Is it The Turin Horse (2011) directed by Béla Tarr?


----------



## WNvXXT

It's actually an older film. Here's another capture:


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> It's actually an older film. Here's another capture:


Foreign Correspondent By Alfred Hitchcock?


----------



## WNvXXT

Conrad2 said:


> Foreign Correspondent By Alfred Hitchcock?


lol nailed it! Must have been the cameo...


----------



## Conrad2

New Challenge. This may be a more difficult one:


----------



## WNvXXT

Don't recall ^ that one. Philippines?


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> Don't recall ^ that one. Philippines?


Not quite. It's a Vietnamese film.

Here's another frame:








Hint: it's a multilinear (interwoven storylines between multiple characters) film.


----------



## WNvXXT

It's not The Scent of Green Papaya, is it?


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> It's not The Scent of Green Papaya, is it?


Right, it is not.

Two more hints:
1) depicted/shoot during a period where Vietnam underwent social and economical reforms
2) depict the tension between the aspiration for social mobility and retaining tradition, the conflict between the past and present, and the need for a companion

I will reveal the film's title if no one gets it by tomorrow night.


----------



## pianozach

Man, your drunk tests are _hard_.


----------



## Conrad2

pianozach said:


> Man, your drunk tests are _hard_.


:lol:

Well, to be fair, I'm not asking you to walk on one hand, juggle, tap-dance, and sing for me, while you are hiding the fact that your wife is dead (assuming you are referring to this).

I did intentionally pick a more challenging frame than my last one, but hopefully my hints and adding another frame (which is within the iconic scene for this film) tilt the scale somewhat. I didn't mean to make this game impossible to play.


----------



## pianozach

Conrad2 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well, to be fair, I'm not asking you to walk on one hand, juggle, tap-dance, and sing for me, while you are hiding the fact that your wife is dead (assuming you are referring to this).
> 
> I did intentionally pick a more challenging frame than my last one, but hopefully my hints and adding another frame (which is within the iconic scene for this film) tilt the scale somewhat. I didn't mean to make this game impossible to play.


Yep, that's the reference.

For me most of the films are patently unguessable . . . There's a lot of obscure and foreign films . . .

I need a *Identity the film from the production stills dumbass edition* thread I guess.


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> New Challenge. This may be a more difficult one:


The film is Three Seasons directed by Tony Bui.

A poetic film that tries to paint a picture of Saigon's urban culture undergoing westernization as the characters try to come to terms with the invasion of capitalism, neon signs, grand 5-star hotels, and Coca-Cola signs, their paths begin to merge. A lotus seller competing with plastic flowers. An American GI looking for his lost daughter. A kid living in the street. A cyclo driver falling in love with a prostitute. Through their interlocking story, we are taken through a society amidst a drastic transition, torn between its tradition and the need to keep pace with an evolving world. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Someone else may post their challange.


----------



## WNvXXT

Here's one:


----------



## pianozach

Conrad2 said:


> The film is Three Seasons directed by Tony Bui.
> 
> A poetic film that tries to paint a picture of Saigon's urban culture undergoing westernization as the characters try to come to terms with the invasion of capitalism, neon signs, grand 5-star hotels, and Coca-Cola signs, their paths begin to merge. A lotus seller competing with plastic flowers. An American GI looking for his lost daughter. A kid living in the street. A cyclo driver falling in love with a prostitute. Through their interlocking story, we are taken through a society amidst a drastic transition, torn between its tradition and the need to keep pace with an evolving world.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Someone else may post their challange.


A timeless plot: When modern encroaches on old.

I'm surprised that no one has made a film of this in terms of contact with an advanced space alien civilization, and how our "Modern" and "advanced" high tech society and culture turns out to be woefully primitive in comparison to what aliens bring.


----------



## Conrad2

pianozach said:


> I'm surprised that no one has made a film of this in terms of contact with an advanced space alien civilization, and how our "Modern" and "advanced" high tech society and culture turns out to be woefully primitive in comparison to what aliens bring.


That would be interesting plot, but sadly most films depict aliens as the "bad guys" which is a story too often repeated. Would Arrival (2016) fit what you are looking for?


----------



## Mifek

WNvXXT said:


> Here's one:


Stranger Than Paradise


----------



## WNvXXT

Mifek said:


> Stranger Than Paradise


Correct. You're up.


----------



## Mifek

WNvXXT said:


> Correct. You're up.


How about this one:


----------



## Red Terror

Mifek said:


> How about this one:
> 
> View attachment 155014


Titanic?


----------



## Mifek

Red Terror said:


> Titanic?


Nope 
...................


----------



## Mifek

Some hints:

Most of the action takes place in the Southern Hemisphere.
The film got many domestic and international awards, but it was the next movie (with three Academy Awards) that made the director really famous.


----------



## Conrad2

Mifek said:


> How about this one:
> 
> View attachment 155014


Is the film An Angel at My Table directed by Jane Campion?


----------



## WNvXXT

Good job Conrad2! Love her films.


----------



## Conrad2

New Challenge:


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Conrad2 said:


> New Challenge:
> 
> View attachment 155065


It's On Golden Pond


----------



## Conrad2

Dulova Harps On said:


> It's On Golden Pond


Correct! It's your turn.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

A tough one


----------



## WNvXXT

Looks like the young(er) priest in The Exorcist. No idea on what film that's from though.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

WNvXXT said:


> Looks like the young(er) priest in The Exorcist. No idea on what film that's from though.


Yes you are correct in identifying Jason Miller. Ideas on what the film might be anyone? It's a 70's film.


----------



## Biwa

Dulova Harps On said:


> Yes you are correct in identifying Jason Miller. Ideas on what the film might be anyone? It's a 70's film.


The Nickel Ride (1974)


----------



## Biwa

Here's one


----------



## Mifek

The Pink Panther Strikes Again


----------



## Mifek

New challenge:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Biwa

Mifek said:


> The Pink Panther Strikes Again


… the case is solv-ed :lol:


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> New challenge:
> 
> View attachment 155165


From the same film:


----------



## Mifek

A few hints:

The film won multiple awards, including the Golden Globe Award.
The soundtrack includes an extract from the work by Philip Glass.
The director was born in Asia but currently lives elsewhere.


----------



## Conrad2

Mifek said:


> New challenge:
> 
> View attachment 155165


Leviathan (2014) directed by Andrey Zvyagintsev?


----------



## WNvXXT

Great film! I think Andrey Zvyagintsev was born in Russia.


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> Great film! I think Andrey Zvyagintsev was born in Russia.


Isn't Russia a transcontinental country, split between Asia and Europe? The director was born in Novosibirsk, which is the most populist city in the Serbian region, and now live in Moscow which is part of Europe.

I agree with you that Leviathan was a great film.


----------



## Mifek

Conrad2 said:


> I agree with you that Leviathan was a great film.


All five Zvyagintsev's full-length films are great, but this one is my favourite.
It is your turn now.



Conrad2 said:


> the most populist city in the Serbian region


I guess you meant the most *populous* city in the *Siberian* region


----------



## Conrad2

Mifek said:


> I guess you meant the most *populous* city in the *Siberian* region


How did the typo escape my eye? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New challenge:


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> New challenge:
> View attachment 155234


Some Hints:
1) This is the first and final film made by the director of this movie.
2) Film features interwoven storylines between multiple characters.
3) Deal with social issues such as the neglect of the elderly, poverty, suicide, and among others (a pretty grim film).


----------



## WNvXXT

An Elephant Sitting Still (2018).


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> An Elephant Sitting Still (2018).


You got it! It's your turn.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


>


Chungking Express Directed by Wong Kar-wai?


----------



## WNvXXT

Conrad2 said:


> Chungking Express Directed by Wong Kar-wai?


Correct!

Imagine if he made it today it'd be called Chongqing Express lol. Between Brigitte Lin, Valerie Chow, and Faye Wong I'll always choose Faye


----------



## Conrad2

New challenge:


----------



## Biwa

Conrad2 said:


> New challenge:
> View attachment 155322


Chinatown (1974)

"Isn't that something? Middle of a drought and the water commissioner drowns. Only in L.A."


----------



## Biwa

New challenge:


----------



## Conrad2

Biwa said:


> New challenge:
> 
> View attachment 155327


Jaws directed by Steven Spielberg?


----------



## Biwa

Conrad2 said:


> Jaws directed by Steven Spielberg?


Yep! That's right. :cheers:


----------



## Conrad2

New Challenge:


----------



## Biwa

Conrad2 said:


> New Challenge:
> View attachment 155329


Can I ask?

Are we talking about a movie about a horse? Or a Western? Or…?

My first thought was the horse that had a stroke in Animal House, but that one was white.


----------



## Conrad2

Biwa said:


> Can I ask?
> 
> Are we talking about a movie about a horse? Or a Western? Or…?
> 
> My first thought was the horse that had a stroke in Animal House, but that one was white.


No the movie is not about a horse. It's a war film.

I will update this post with more hints and reveals if no one can guess it.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post... wrong thread... 

Note to self - trying looking up occasionally to see where you're actually at... sigh...


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> No the movie is not about a horse. It's a war film.
> 
> I will update this post with more hints and reveals if no one can guess it.


*Hints:*
1) The camera and sound of the movie act as an extension of the protagonist's psycho.
2) The film suffered a long period of censorship before it could be released to the public.
3) After making this film the director couldn't bring himself to make anymore claiming lost of interest.
4) The film is noted for mixing realism with surrealism and for depicting scene of war crimes.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Conrad2 said:


> *Hints:*
> 1) The camera and sound of the movie act as an extension of the protagonist's psycho.
> 2) The film suffered a long period of censorship before it could be released to the public.
> 3) After making this film the director couldn't bring himself to make anymore claiming lost of interest.
> 4) The film is noted for mixing realism with surrealism and for depicting scene of war crimes.


Is it Come And See?


----------



## Conrad2

Dulova Harps On said:


> Is it Come And See?


Correct! It's your turn.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

A fairly easy one i think


----------



## Conrad2

Dulova Harps On said:


> A fairly easy one i think


Just a heads up, but I can see the title of the film from the attachment file name when I was log out, so maybe you may want to rename your attachment file to something else via editing or post a new challenge. Since I have seen it, I will sit out this round.


----------



## WNvXXT

( didn't look at attachment file name lol )

The Rocking Horse Winner?


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Dulova Harps On said:


> A fairly easy one i think
> 
> View attachment 155366





Conrad2 said:


> Just a heads up, but I can see the title of the film from the attachment file name when I was log out, so maybe you may want to rename your attachment file to something else via editing or post a new challenge. Since I have seen it, I will sit out this round.


Doh! Well I did say it would be fairly easy! Apologies. And yes it is The Rocking Horse Winner.


----------



## WNvXXT

continuing on...


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> continuing on...


First Cow Directed by Kelly Reichardt?


----------



## WNvXXT

Conrad2 said:


> First Cow Directed by Kelly Reichardt?


Correct! I like all of her films and will see them as they come out.

I was ready lol:


----------



## Conrad2

Here is the next challenge:


----------



## WNvXXT

Scarface (1983).


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> Scarface (1983).


Correct! It's your turn.


----------



## WNvXXT

here's one


----------



## pianozach

Being John Malkovich?


----------



## WNvXXT

pianozach said:


> Being John Malkovich?


Correct - nice job. You are up.


----------



## pianozach

WNvXXT said:


> Correct - nice job. You are up.


OMG; I got one?

OK . . .


----------



## Biwa

pianozach said:


> OMG; I got one?
> 
> OK . . .
> 
> View attachment 155498


It is from Dr. No.


----------



## pianozach

Biwa said:


> It is from Dr. No.


Well, THAT was fast. Yes, from the first James Bond film, in the first few minutes too.

OK, your turn.


----------



## Biwa

pianozach said:


> Well, THAT was fast. Yes, from the first James Bond film, in the first few minutes too.
> 
> OK, your turn.


Just lucky, I guess. I watched Dr. No a couple of months ago. I can still hear the song "3 blind mice" that went along with that scene.


----------



## Biwa

This one might be easy.


----------



## Biwa

Biwa said:


> This one might be easy.
> 
> View attachment 155502











Hints:
The actor in drag above was nominated for Best Supporting Actor.

This was the feature film debut for the director, who would later go on to direct a Western that many critics condemned as the worst film of all time.

This film is set in Montana.


----------



## Biwa

Biwa said:


> View attachment 155526
> 
> 
> Hints:
> The actor in drag above was nominated for Best Supporting Actor.
> 
> This was the feature film debut for the director, who would later go on to direct a Western that many critics condemned as the worst film of all time.
> 
> This film is set in Montana.


One more photo…


----------



## Conrad2

Thunderbolt and Lightfoot?


----------



## Biwa

Correct! It’s interesting to see how fleeting success is. The director Michael Cimino would go onto great success with his next film, the critically acclaimed The Deer Hunter, but then… disaster hit with Heaven’s Gate. It seems poor editing was to mainly to blame for its failure although going 4 times over budget and long production delays didn’t help, either. Due to this box office flop, he and his movie became a punchline in Hollywood. However; today Heaven’s Gate is viewed in a much more favorable light due to a restored version released in 2012. It is now considered one of the greatest films of all time. 

It’s your turn.


----------



## Conrad2

New Challenge:


----------



## WNvXXT

The Human Condition?


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> The Human Condition?


Not exactly, but I give it to you. It's the first installment of The Human Condition trilogy, _No Greater Love_.


----------



## WNvXXT

next


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> next


Two Days, One Night directed by Dardenne Brothers?


----------



## WNvXXT

Conrad2 said:


> Two Days, One Night directed by Dardenne Brothers?


Correct. I think I've seen all of their films.


----------



## Biwa

Here's one:


----------



## Subutai

Biwa said:


> Here's one:
> 
> View attachment 155573


The Green Book. Highly over rated film.


----------



## Biwa

Subutai said:


> The Green Book. Highly over rated film.


Correct. Agreed, but it was still an enjoyable road movie.

Your turn.


----------



## Conrad2

This might be interesting, having two concurrently run challenges.

My challenge:


----------



## WNvXXT

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## WNvXXT

Conrad2 said:


> This might be interesting, having two concurrently run challenges...


How about three (3)?


----------



## pianozach

Conrad2 said:


> This might be interesting, having two concurrently run challenges.
> 
> My challenge:
> View attachment 155581


:lol:
.....
.....
.....


----------



## WNvXXT

WNvXXT said:


>


2nd clue


----------



## Craveoon

This is one super interesting thread, although I wasn't able to guess most of them. Anyways here's my pic, any guesses?


----------



## Mifek

Craveoon said:


> This is one super interesting thread, although I wasn't able to guess most of them. Anyways here's my pic, any guesses?
> 
> View attachment 155648


Capernaum (Capharnaüm) by Nadine Lebaki (2018)?


----------



## WNvXXT

WNvXXT said:


> 2nd clue


last clue


----------



## WNvXXT

WNvXXT said:


>


Patterson (2016)

^ you may have recognized Jared Gilman and Kara Hayward in Moonrise Kingdom, their film debut...


----------



## Craveoon

That's right!!!:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Craveoon

Guesses for this? Lemme know if you'd need a hint


----------



## Mifek

Craveoon said:


> View attachment 155677
> 
> 
> Guesses for this? Lemme know if you'd need a hint


This is almost certainly from the Kurosawa's *Sanjuro* (1962).


----------



## Mifek

WNvXXT said:


> Patterson (2016)


Hell, I should have recognized it instantly


----------



## Craveoon

Right again! Great guessing.


----------



## WNvXXT

Craveoon said:


> View attachment 155677


_30 years old, going on 40._


----------



## pianozach

Here's an easy one. It's not hard at all.


----------



## Craveoon

I realized I'm no good with guessing. I'll stick to questioning; way easier than answering! WHich movie is this shot from?


----------



## Biwa

pianozach said:


> Here's an easy one.
> 
> View attachment 155697


Looks like Holly Gennero and Hans Gruber's gun. Yippee-ki-yay!


----------



## Biwa

Here's one.

Any takers?

Hint: a pair of pliers and a blow torch.


----------



## Biwa

Biwa said:


> View attachment 155737
> 
> Here's one.
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> Hint: a pair of pliers and a blow torch.


Here's another photo.


----------



## Biwa

Biwa said:


> Here's another photo.
> 
> View attachment 155778


No Walter Matthau fans? 

Well, if anyone is interested, I'll give one more hint:

This film was directed by Don Siegel.


----------



## WNvXXT

Charley Varrick. And the Pulp Fiction homage below the pawn shop.


----------



## Biwa

WNvXXT said:


> Charley Varrick. And the Pulp Fiction homage below the pawn shop.


Bingo :cheers:

You're up!


----------



## WNvXXT

here's one...


----------



## pianozach

Biwa said:


> Looks like Holly Gennero and Hans Gruber's gun. Yippee-ki-yay!


Yes!

...............


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Biwa

WNvXXT said:


> here's one...


Howards End (1992)

Man, I was thinking that was James Wilby. I even looked him up. LOL!!! But I couldn't remember Susie Lindeman. It's been a while since I've seen it. Anyway, the photo of the house (cottage?) was the clincher.


----------



## WNvXXT

You got it! I had another ready.


----------



## Biwa

WNvXXT said:


> You got it! I had another ready.


I am not sure why, but they don't show Howards End on my movie channels. But Room with a View is played quite regularly. I even get to see Maurice and Remains of the Day now and then.


----------



## WNvXXT

Biwa said:


> I am not sure why, but they don't show Howards End on my movie channels. But Room with a View is played quite regularly. I even get to see Maurice and Remains of the Day now and then.


My go-to to see where a movie is playing is justwatch: Howard's End - kanopy (library streaming) if you have a library card, netflix, and amazon pay to rent.


----------



## Biwa

WNvXXT said:


> My go-to to see where a movie is playing is justwatch: Howard's End - kanopy (library streaming) if you have a library card, netflix, and amazon pay to rent.


Thanks for the tip!

Speaking of period pieces, here's one for you or anyone.

I recently saw it (for the umpteenth time), so it's fresh in my mind. 
Yep, it's from the 70s again…. Sorry! 

The scene right after her dark deed…


----------



## Mifek

Biwa said:


> The scene right after her dark deed…
> 
> View attachment 155898


Tess (1979) by Roman Polanski.


----------



## Biwa

Mifek said:


> Tess (1979) by Roman Polanski.


That's correct! A bit of a dark story but Polanski & co. did a beautiful job filming the countryside and recreating the rural life of the period…though it's actually the French countryside in the film and not "Hardy's Wessex" in England.


----------



## Mifek

Next challenge:


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> Next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 155903


Another photo from the same film:


----------



## Biwa

Mifek said:


> Another photo from the same film:
> 
> View attachment 155929


Faraon (Pharaoh) 1966 - directed by Jerzy Kawalerowicz


----------



## Mifek

Biwa said:


> Faraon (Pharaoh) 1966 - directed by Jerzy Kawalerowicz


Correct, it's your turn now.


----------



## Biwa

Here's one


----------



## Biwa

Here's another one


----------



## WNvXXT

no ringing any bells. at first I thought Kung Fu (snatch the pebble from my hand grasshopper), but that's a t.v. series lol. then The Scent of Green Papaya, but that does not jive with the first pic.


----------



## Conrad2

Biwa said:


> View attachment 155948
> 
> 
> Here's another one


Rikyu directed by Hiroshi Teshigahara?


----------



## Biwa

Conrad2 said:


> Rikyu directed by Hiroshi Teshigahara?


Pin Pon! Yes! You're the winner of the Gold (tearoom….?)


----------



## Biwa

WNvXXT said:


> no ringing any bells. at first I thought Kung Fu (snatch the pebble from my hand grasshopper), but that's a t.v. series lol. then The Scent of Green Papaya, but that does not jive with the first pic.


Nice try! And that Vietnamese film is also excellent. But it was the wrong scent… not green papaya… but green tea.


----------



## Biwa

If I may, here's a new one.


----------



## Biwa

Biwa said:


> If I may, here's a new one.
> 
> View attachment 155987


Here's another photo…


----------



## Biwa

Biwa said:


> Here's another photo…
> 
> View attachment 155994


One more…


----------



## WNvXXT

Biwa said:


> View attachment 155987


Made me think of Samuel Fuller's Shock Corridor (1963) [ I know it's not ]. Vintage Japanese movie? Right hand drive vehicle. Maybe Tokyo tower in the center background in the second pic.


----------



## Biwa

WNvXXT said:


> Made me think of Samuel Fuller's Shock Corridor (1963) [ I know it's not ]. Vintage Japanese movie? Right hand drive vehicle. Maybe Tokyo tower in the center background in the second pic.


Yes, it's a vintage Japanese movie from the mid 1960s. The director is a bit more famous for Jidaigeki (samurai films). The screen play was written by Shinobu Hashimoto, who is also famous for work on Jidaigeki, such as Rashomon, Seven Samurai, etc… This film is about the corruption and politics of the medical world. It is based on the 1965 novel by Toyoko Yamasaki. This story has been adapted for film and TV several times.


----------



## Biwa

WNvXXT said:


> Maybe Tokyo tower in the center background in the second pic.


Hint: The word "tower" is used in title of the film in English.


----------



## Biwa

I guess this one isn’t ringing any bells, either. So, some final hints:
Directed by Satsuo Yamamoto
Stars: Eijirô Tôno and Takahiro Tamura, etc…


----------



## Biwa

For anyone interested, the answer is:

The Ivory Tower (Shiroi Kyoto)









https://oncriterion.wordpress.com/2019/05/10/the-ivory-tower-1966/


----------



## Conrad2

I was late, but here is mine:


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> I was late, but here is mine:


Here is another frame:









Here are some hints:
1) Title is derive from a popular Chinese nursery rhyme 
2) The film is focused on marginalized people such as mistress and yokel
3) The film is an adaptation of a book


----------



## Biwa

Conrad2 said:


> Here is another frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some hints:
> 1) Title is derive from a popular Chinese nursery rhyme
> 2) The film is focused on marginalized people such as mistress and yokel
> 3) The film is an adaptation of a book


Shanghai Triad (1995) directed by Yimou Zhang?


----------



## Conrad2

Biwa said:


> Shanghai Triad (1995) directed by Yimou Zhang?


Correct! It's your turn.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## pianozach

Well, that looks like Sean Connery, so I'd venture it's Moonraker, EXCEPT that Moonraker starred Roger Moore as Bond.

I think he stole a moon buggy in *Diamonds Are Forever*, but I thought he was 40 by then, and going pretty grey already.


----------



## Biwa

pianozach said:


> Well, that looks like Sean Connery, so I'd venture it's Moonraker, EXCEPT that Moonraker starred Roger Moore as Bond.
> 
> I think he stole a moon buggy in *Diamonds Are Forever*, but I thought he was 40 by then, and going pretty grey already.


Connery wore a hairpiece in every Bond film, not that it matters. This is acting after all and it's all pretend anyway.

https://groovyhistory.com/sean-connery-hairpiece-007-james-bond-movies


----------



## pianozach

OK, no hints.


----------



## Mifek

pianozach said:


> OK, no hints.
> 
> View attachment 156268


The Gold Rush.................


----------



## pianozach

Mifek said:


> The Gold Rush.................


Oh, yes.

Your turn.


----------



## WNvXXT

Now that I see the answer it all become clear.


----------



## Mifek

Next challenge:


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> Next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 156286


It is from *Toni Erdmann* (2016), one of my favorite movies of the last decade.

Next challenge:


----------



## Mifek

Mifek said:


> View attachment 156328


Time is up, so the answer is *Dogtooth* (Kynodontas) directed by Yorgos Lanthimos (2009).

Next challenge:









While I suspect that not many of you have seen the above-mentioned Oscar-nominated movies (Toni Erdmann and Dogtooth), this time the situation is different, as I am strongly convinced that most of you have seen this film at least once.


----------



## pianozach

Mifek said:


> Time is up, so the answer is *Dogtooth* (Kynodontas) directed by Yorgos Lanthimos (2009).
> 
> Next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 156371
> 
> 
> While I suspect that not many of you have seen the above-mentioned Oscar-nominated movies (Toni Erdmann and Dogtooth), this time the situation is different, as I am strongly convinced that most of you have seen this film at least once.


Scenes inside churches are plentiful. Many have shots of the stained glass windows. I predict this will be a tough one.


----------



## Mifek

pianozach said:


> Scenes inside churches are plentiful. Many have shots of the stained glass windows.


How many of them include a female figure hovering above the ground?


----------



## pianozach

Mifek said:


> How many of them include a female figure hovering above the ground?


Ha! Didn't even notice that.


----------



## Mifek

Time is up. It was *Hair* (1979) directed by Miloš Forman.

Next challenge:


----------



## Conrad2

Mifek said:


> View attachment 156408


The Silence directed by Ingmar Bergman?


----------



## Mifek

Conrad2 said:


> The Silence directed by Ingmar Bergman?


Correct, your turn.


----------



## Conrad2

Here is the next challenge:


----------



## WNvXXT

Nomadland?_____


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> Nomadland?_____


Correct! Your turn.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## pianozach

Is that Duel, directed by Spielberg?

No probably not. The car's the wrong color, and I don't think that desolate gas station had a big Texaco sign.


----------



## WNvXXT

pianozach said:


> Is that Duel, directed by Spielberg?
> 
> No probably not. The car's the wrong color, and I don't think that desolate gas station had a big Texaco sign.


You're on the right track with the car.


----------



## pianozach

Hmmmm . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


>


_No Country for Old Men_ directed by Coen brothers?


----------



## WNvXXT

Correct!

_Don't put it in your pocket. It's your lucky quarter._


----------



## Conrad2

Here is the next challenge:








The frame quality is not that great, as the film is currently a bit "obscure".


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> Here is the next challenge:
> View attachment 156457


Here is another frame:








Here are some hints:
1) it's part of an informal trilogy
2) it depicted an event that was heavily censored prior to its release
3) it is often cited as the mangus opus work of the director


----------



## WNvXXT

I don't recognize the images at all - but the mood suggests to me that it's one of Hsiao-Hsien Hou's films. Obviously a wag.


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> I don't recognize the images at all - but the mood suggests to me that it's one of Hsiao-Hsien Hou's films. Obviously a wag.


You are on the right track.

Last frame hint:


----------



## Conrad2

The film is _ A City of Sadness_ directed by Hou Hsiao-Hsien.










The film take place in the late 1940s in Taiwan, and follow an immigrant family from Shanghai who is settling in Taiwan following the end of WW2. The slow pace of the film give space for the plot and the camera to develop, drawing you into the dynamic of the film, where the family has to deal with the mafia and political persecution, February 28 incident. There is a certain irony to the film, where it depicted the decay of a family alongside the creation of a new country. The film is also noted for using the Hokkien language, which was previously neglected as a "primitive dialect". Despite receiving critical acclaim such as wining the Golden Lion, to my knowledge there isn't a HD restoration of the film, which is disappointing. Highly recommended.


----------



## Conrad2

An "easier" challenge:


----------



## WNvXXT

Conrad2 said:


> The film is _ A City of Sadness_ directed by Hou Hsiao-Hsien.


what are the other two titles in the trilogy?


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> what are the other two titles in the trilogy?


_The Puppetmaster_ (1993) and _Good Men and Good Women_ (1995). The Taiwan Trilogy focused on Taiwanese society after WW2. Unlike other trilogies such as _The Godfather_, each film's plot are independent from each other, but are connected through their social critique and theme.


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> An "easier" challenge:
> View attachment 156527


Here is another frame:


----------



## Biwa

Conrad2 said:


> Here is another frame:
> View attachment 156541


Inception directed by Christopher Nolan?


----------



## Conrad2

Biwa said:


> Inception directed by Christopher Nolan?


Correct! It's your turn.


----------



## WNvXXT

ok - _now_ i see the top.


----------



## Biwa

Conrad2 said:


> Correct! It's your turn.


Here's the next one to identify.


----------



## Biwa

Here's another frame.


----------



## Biwa

Nothing comes to mind?

Well, here's another frame.


----------



## Biwa

Answer: Logan's Run (1976)


----------



## Conrad2

If I may:


----------



## Biwa

Conrad2 said:


> If I may:
> 
> View attachment 156761


By all means, go ahead. 

There Will Be Blood (2007) directed by Paul Thomas Anderson?


----------



## Conrad2

Biwa said:


> By all means, go ahead.
> 
> There Will Be Blood (2007) directed by Paul Thomas Anderson?


Correct! It's your turn.


----------



## Biwa

Here's the next one.


----------



## Conrad2

Biwa said:


> Here's the next one.
> 
> View attachment 156785


_Little Miss Sunshine_ (2006)?


----------



## Biwa

Conrad2 said:


> _Little Miss Sunshine_ (2006)?


Yep, you got it! :cheers:

Your turn!


----------



## Conrad2

Here's the next challenge:


----------



## WNvXXT

Outrage (2010)?


----------



## Conrad2

WNvXXT said:


> Outrage (2010)?


Not quite, it's not a crime film, although a subplot does revolve around a gangster.

Here's another frame:


----------



## Biwa

Conrad2 said:


> Here's the next challenge:


Tampopo (1985) directed by Jûzô Itami


----------



## Conrad2

Biwa said:


> Tampopo (1985) directed by Jûzô Itami


Correct! It's your turn.


----------



## Biwa

Here's the next one.


----------



## Biwa

Here's another frame.









Gandalf "the Black" has a girlfriend. 

Listen
Do you want to know a secret?
Do you promise not to tell?
Whoa oh, oh… :lol:

No seriously, the rock band, Queen, released an original song around the same time and with the same title as this film.


----------



## Biwa

No love here for John Hurt or Ian McKellen, huh? That's a shame because both give excellent performances in this film about the 1963 Profumo scandal.

The answer is: Scandal (1989)

Soundtrack includes a nice little number by Dusty Springfield & the Pet Shop Boys






I'll pass the baton to whoever wants it.


----------



## Mark Dee

This is probably an easy one...


----------



## Biwa

Mark Dee said:


> This is probably an easy one...
> 
> View attachment 156847


The Sand Pebbles (1966). They still play that one fairly regularly on TV here.


----------



## Biwa

Here's the next one…


----------



## WNvXXT

^ Looks like Leon (The Professional). No idea on the film title though.


----------



## Biwa

WNvXXT said:


> ^ Looks like Leon (The Professional). No idea on the film title though.


WOW! You're really close. Yes, that is the same actor (Jean Reno) who played Leon. And both films have the same director. The film in question was made a few years earlier and takes place mostly in the ocean.


----------



## WNvXXT

WNvXXT said:


> ^ Looks like Leon (The Professional). No idea on the film title though.


^ I meant the actor in that movie clip - that shot is obviously not from The Professional.

Director must be Luc Besson then. Looks like that free diving movie (remember enjoying that one) - though I don't know the name off the top of my head.


----------



## Biwa

WNvXXT said:


> ^ I meant the actor in that movie clip - that shot is obviously not from The Professional.
> 
> Director must be Luc Besson then. Looks like that free diving movie (remember enjoying that one) - though I don't know the name off the top of my head.


Yep, that free diving movie (close enough). Le Grand Bleu (The Big Blue)

It's your turn.


----------



## WNvXXT

Here's one:


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## pianozach

Is this one of the old Gunfight At The O.K. Corral films? The Silver Dollar Saloon is in Leadville, where Doc Holliday moved to after the famous gunfight.

Oh, wait, wait. The "Unsinkable" Molly Brown also lived in Leadville.


----------



## Biwa

WNvXXT said:


>


Ruggles of Red Gap (1935) directed by Leo McCarey?

I couldn't quite remember Charles Ruggles or Armand Kaliz, but Charles Laughton was the giveaway.


----------



## WNvXXT

That's it! Always loved his Lincoln speech: [ video link ]. Also stars Zasu Pitts (seated on Charles Laughton's right at the bar in the pic above).

You're up.


----------



## Biwa

Here's the next one. It also has an insightful speech.


----------



## Biwa

The director of this film is very famous. However, due to not being very cohesive & the cast not being very well known, this film has been overshadowed by the director's other works of which many are classics, among both Hollywood and British films.

Here is another frame.


----------



## WNvXXT

Saboteur (1942) by Alfred Hitchcock. Norman Lloyd plays the heavy.


----------



## Biwa

WNvXXT said:


> Saboteur (1942) by Alfred Hitchcock. Norman Lloyd plays the heavy.


That's it! Your turn!

"A more profitable type of government…." still resonates today.


----------



## WNvXXT

Biwa said:


> That's it! Your turn!
> 
> "A more profitable type of government…." still resonates today.


Great scene. The staging, lighting, framing of your first clue reminded me of Orson Welles.


----------



## WNvXXT

Here's another one - in color:


----------



## pianozach

WNvXXT said:


> *Saboteur* (1942) by Alfred Hitchcock. Norman Lloyd plays the heavy.


Loved this film.

Hitchcock also directed one called *Sabotage* back in 1936.


----------



## pianozach

WNvXXT said:


> Here's another one - in color:


I'm going to guess *Tightrope*. Oh, wait that's _*not*_ the title, although it's the gist of the film.

*The Walk*. Yes?


----------



## WNvXXT

pianozach said:


> *The Walk*. Yes?


close, but no cigar.


----------



## Mark Dee

WNvXXT said:


> close, but no cigar.


Could this be 'Man on Wire'?


----------



## WNvXXT

Mark Dee said:


> Could this be 'Man on Wire'?


Correct. The non-fiction documentary. The Walk was the biographical drama.

You are up.


----------



## Biwa

Here's the next one.


----------



## Mark Dee

Biwa said:


> Here's the next one.
> 
> View attachment 157058


10 Rillington Place?


----------



## Biwa

Mark Dee said:


> 10 Rillington Place?


Ooooh! Nice try! That's a creepy but good one, isn't it! 

Richard Attenborough looks a bit similar in both, but the above film in question is much earlier and in black-and-white. And I don't think John Hurt had started his acting career yet, at least not in major motion pictures.

Here's another frame.


----------



## Biwa

Here's another frame.

Hint: Notice the direction they are going.


----------



## WNvXXT

A Dunkirk evacuation movie - don't know the title though.


----------



## Biwa

WNvXXT said:


> A Dunkirk evacuation movie - don't know the title though.











Bingo!

Dunkirk (1958)

It has another insightful scene about our phoney reality.






(Video clip is at a slightly higher speed than normal.)

You're up! :tiphat:


----------



## WNvXXT

Here we go...


----------



## WNvXXT

Here's an unusual clue - not a scene from the movie...


----------



## Biwa

WNvXXT said:


> Here we go...


Elevator to the Gallows (1958) directed by Louis Malle?

Yes, that was an unusually good hint :trp:


----------



## WNvXXT

Biwa said:


> Elevator to the Gallows (1958) directed by Louis Malle?
> 
> Yes, that was an unusually good hint :trp:


Correct! Your turn.

Here's a better pic of Jeanne Moreau.


----------



## Biwa

Here's the next one.


----------



## Mark Dee

Biwa said:


> Here's the next one.
> 
> View attachment 157146


I see Paul Giamatti, so am guessing at 'Sideways'?


----------



## Biwa

Mark Dee said:


> I see Paul Giamatti, so am guessing at 'Sideways'?


That's right!

It's your turn. Go ahead and post the next photo if you want to. :tiphat:


----------



## Mark Dee

Try this one .... again it's probably quite an easy one ....


----------



## pianozach

A significantly memorable character . . . This is from that Mel Brooks film, *High Anxiety*.


----------



## Mark Dee

pianozach said:


> A significantly memorable character . . . This is from that Mel Brooks film, *High Anxiety*.


I realised just after posting this that you can quite clearly see the name badge with 'Charlotte Diesel' on it, which was a bit of a giveaway!


----------



## pianozach

Here's one . . . .


----------



## Mark Dee

pianozach said:


> Here's one . . . .
> 
> View attachment 157221


Lindsay Anderson's 'If'?


----------



## pianozach

2nd clue


----------



## Red Terror

This shouldn't be too difficult if you know Eastern/Central European cinema...


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Here's one . . . .
> 
> View attachment 157221





pianozach said:


> 2nd clue
> 
> View attachment 157254


3rd clue


----------



## WNvXXT

I don't think I've seen this one. Eagar to see the title / director.


----------



## pianozach

Last clue


----------



## Biwa

pianozach said:


> Last clue
> 
> View attachment 157263


The Last Man on Earth (1964)


----------



## Biwa

Red Terror said:


> This shouldn't be too difficult if you know Eastern/Central European cinema...


Damnation (Kárhozat) 1988 directed by Béla Tarr?


----------



## Red Terror

Biwa said:


> Damnation (Kárhozat) 1988 directed by Béla Tarr?


Bingo. Kudos, Biwa.


----------



## pianozach

Biwa said:


> The Last Man on Earth (1964)


*Correct!
*
Famous face, the wooden stake, a boarded-up window. The other stills were somewhat misleading, and devoid of any faces that might have helped ID the film, although, for this film, all the rest of the actors were Italian, so probably only familiar to fans of Italian cinema.


----------



## Biwa

Staying with Europe, here's the next one.


----------



## Biwa

Here's another frame.


----------



## Biwa

This Academy Award winner (by a Hungarian director) seems to be flying under the radar.

Here's a 3rd frame.


----------



## Biwa

Answer:

Mephisto (1981) directed by István Szabó









There is a 1962 West German production with Gustav Gründgens. I haven't seen this version but Gründgens's performance is said to be the best. According to one reviewer, he makes Klaus Maria Brandauer look "about as convincing in the role as Charlton Heston playing Moses." 

For anyone interested, here is an interesting article about this "Faust / Mephisto" story.

https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/arts-letters/articles/devil-faust-mann-goldman


----------

